# Sticky  Let's see your acoustics



## Jeff Flowerday

*Lets see some pictures!*

Also check out the Acoustic Social Group: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=14

*My Taylor 914c:*


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

*My Martin J-41 Special:*


----------



## Klash

man those some nice acoustics, I just recently bought a washburn acoustic myself.. D series.. I love how it sounds. But I'll make ya a deal, my guitars for yours


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I renamed this thread, let's see everyone's acoustics.


----------



## dudley doright

*I would love to show you mine..........*

......but how do I attach a jpeg?


----------



## Mahogany Martin

dudley doright said:


> ......but how do I attach a jpeg?


Hi dudley. I had the same problem. You need some space outside of this forum to store your pictures and link them from here. Your internet provider may already be providing you with server space. I went with Photobucket.com. It was recommended here. It was easy to sign up and you can store images and video clips.

http://www.photobucket.com/

Edit: here's my Fender DG5. It's a cheapie but I like it.

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j228/ofender/DG5.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Say.... thats a really nice job there. Have you built many before?


----------



## WarrenG

GuitarsCanada said:


> Say.... thats a really nice job there. Have you built many before?


That was my first one, which I kept. It was pretty ambitious with hand-bending the cutaway. To think I wanted to add a Laskin bevel too... uh, no.

W.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Well you are to be congratulated on that job. From here it looks real good. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## CocoTone

Seagull S6

CT.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Come on people keep the photos coming...


----------



## BR183

Hey Jeff,

I went to highschool in Montreal with a Jeff Flowerday. Are you an ex Montrealer??


----------



## Gilliangirl

*2004 Gibson Southern Jumbo....*








*1992 Seagull S6 Cedar....*


----------



## Guest

I'm very pleased by the number of Seagull Guitars in this thread....

Hopefully one day soon, I'll find time and room to get pics of the 4 I own... plus the rest of my gear


----------



## Guest

Guess that day has come

My Seagull Family

2 Artist series Folk with Duet II pickups
a 20th Aniversay S-6 with LRBaggs Ibeam
my original S6 from 85 or 86... No pickup at all


----------



## Stratocaster

my ovation celebrity


----------



## dermot

*wot hang'n around the house*

My first post here;

a few of wot's hang'n out here present & past;
this is my 7 daily players these days;








- Martin custom shop 12 Fret D, sitkia over Mahog, 2004
- Larrivee OM19, NOS, 2002
- Martin D18, 1954
- Paracho flaminco, 1971
- Gibson B45-12, 1980's
- Dobro Model 19 prototype, 1934

and from a couple of years ago;








- Yamaha "Red Label" classical, sitika over Braz, 1965
- Guild F20, 1962
- Gibson B25-12, 1964
and the B45-12 that is still in rotation today... there's few more on standby... including some electrics as well.. but mainly i play acoustic these days

i play for fun only, no recording, no giging, only fun.. and fun it is ;-)

Ta,

d.


----------



## Marnacious

Very impressive collection there ! evilGuitar:


----------



## ianderson

Dudley, you would post the pics as you would on the Taylor forum. First get the pic hosted somwhere (ussually you ISP will provide some space for free) write the post and attach the link by clicking on the "insert Image Icon" it's the yellow box in the toolbar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ClintonHammond said:


> Guess that day has come
> 
> My Seagull Family
> 
> 2 Artist series Folk with Duet II pickups
> a 20th Aniversay S-6 with LRBaggs Ibeam
> my original S6 from 85 or 86... No pickup at all



NICE !!!:wave: Love those Seagulls. Great value for the money IMO


----------



## Stephen W.

OK here you go. Custom built Andrew James White. 




























Here are her stats as best I can recall them:
*-Neck:* Solid Mahogany with adjustable truss rod 
*-Fretboard:* Brazilian Rosewood
*-Headstock Overlay:* Book matched African Blackwood , 
(with a light sap area making a long narrow grass blade shape in the centre)
*-Bridge:* Kasha/Schneider inspired asymmetrical design of Honduran Rosewood 
*-Nut:* Tusque
*-Saddle:* Tusque intonation compensated
*-Top:* Book matched Engleman Spruce with offset custom multi leaf sound hole design 
(has modified radial bracing using Andrew's own "I" beam cross section brace design)
*-Back:* Book matched Curly Redwood with gentle radius
(Kasha/Schneider inspired, thinner than the top with tone bars and arched braces for optimal sound resonance)
[For interior views see the Acoustic Guitar Pick Up thread #12]
*-Sides:* Cocobolo with sound port in upper bout, base side
*-Bindings:* Flamed Koa
*-Tuners:* Gotoh with black ebony buttons
*-Pick-ups:* K&K Pure Western Trinity System

I met Andrew at the first Canadian Guitar Festival in Odessa back in '04. Three weeks later the wife and I were in Morgantown West Virginia looking at a pile of wood and trying to envision the end result. Several calls and emails followed. Ruby was delivered a year later at the '05 Canadian Guitar Festival.


----------



## Stephen W.

faracaster said:


> Here is my new Larrivee Limited edition L-09K ...


Very nice indeed!



faracaster said:


> Doing my first gig with her this weekend.


Where & when??


----------



## Welladjusted

the satin finish retains oil from my hands. It's a little annoying. And it needs a setup badly. But it sounds fantastic


----------



## Tarbender

Here's my one and only Taylor 612C:










And the back:










I have to take some better pic's!


----------



## just

Tarbender said:


> Here's my one and only Taylor 612C


that is one mighty fine guitar, sir.


----------



## Tarbender

Really nice looking instruments. What is the sound like? I was very surprise at the crispness of my Taylor - crisp on the initial attack but with very mellow follow thru - love the tone!


----------



## lolligagger

Beautiful looking guitar PaulS...love the burst! What do you know about Fox guitars? I did a quick search and came up with Charles Fox guitars that start $8000. Maybe they are cousins?


----------



## PaulS

I tried researching it also and came up with Charles Fox also. I don't think there related although the Charles Fox models sure looked sweet. I aquired the guitar from a friend of mine in Peterborough and he knew David Fox and had traded a BF Twin for the guitar I believe. He was suppose to have been employed at the 12th fret but I'm sure it's going back a few years. Anyway the guitar is modelled after a gibson and it sure sounds sweet. It suits finger style blues and such much better than full out strumming.


----------



## cohenj

*My acoustic*

It was custom built for me by a Michigan luthier by the name of James North. He primarily makes Lutes and other instruments from antiquity.

The guitar is modelled after a pre-war Martin D-18, with a german spruce top, indian rosewood back and three-piece side, ebony finger board, maple binding and a diamond volute on the head stock joint.


----------



## Stephen W.

*The newest family member*

OK here I go, again. My second custom built Andrew James White.

Fast Eddie's sound port









Fast Eddie's quick string change bridge









Back view









Front view showing Crop Circle inspired sound holes & fret board inlay









Here are Fast Eddie's stats:
*-Neck:* Multi laminated Tropical Mahogany with adjustable truss rod
*-Fretboard:* Ebony
*-Headstock Overlay:* Ebony with Kokobolo inlay 
*-Bridge:* Custom White asymmetrical design in African Blackwood with special quick string change pin system 
*-Nut:* Bleached petrified bone
*-Saddle:* Natural petrified bone intonation compensated
*-Top:* Book matched German Spruce with custom "Crop Circle" sound holes and inlay design 
(has modified double X bracing using Andrew's own "I" beam cross section brace design)
*-Back & Sides:* Book matched Brazilian Rosewood with gentle radius
(sound port in top bout bass side for optimal sound resonance)
*-Bindings:* Flamed Koa
*-Tuners:* Waverley's with Flamed Kokobolo buttons
*-Pick-ups:* K&K Pure Western Trinity System


----------



## NoTSoAgILe

^ nice.

Here's my only acoustic, it's a washburn, it's also my very first guitar. Love it to death, and everyone who plays it says it sounds great. I don't get it though:tongue:


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue

Here are mine: 

Something called Antonio Lorca model 8M. Made in Spain. My very first guitar:









and a pretty terrible picture of my Bluridge BR-183, which is essentially a copy of a prewar Martin 000-42. I like it, but I'm thinking of buying something with more bass and projection because I play solo often. Granted, this guitar is loud for it's size. Most people are taken aback by it's loudness.


----------



## sneakypete

my latest new/old Yamaha. Since it`s so hard finding info on old Yamahas I got a book Thursday in the Japan Vintage series. 
From the book... the Dynamic series are all solid wood. Mine has an ebony bridge and in the book 90% of the guitars from that series are strung with steel strings.

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/dynamic016.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/dynamic019.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/dynamic017.jpg

the entire body is checked like this. Not sure if it`s poly ot lacquer but it`s very thin. Got it for $42.oo.

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/dynamic017.jpg

again from the book, first number of the serial is the year, the following digits are production numbers. Mine is 312737...1963 guitar number 12,737.


----------



## sneakypete

placed the winning bid on this last night...$19.80... my second Dynamic. This is a #10 to go with my #15. Not my favorite color but in my books on old Japanese acoustics, they look a lot better and this one needs to be cleaned up...


http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/hrsmym-img600x450-1155771520dscn528.jpg


----------



## Mahogany Martin

I finally got it! A Martin's DC15E ... "we're not worthy!"

It's kinda hard to take a good picture of a guitar. I got it a few weeks back and I've been taking shots of *her* around the house, outside in the sun etc. The first pic is kinda cool so I'm throwing it out there for your pleasure; there's a lot of sun in that room and the camera (and the flash) being very close gives *her* a firery look :wink: The second picture is more representative.

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j228/ofender/100_1900.jpg
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j228/ofender/100_1908.jpg


----------



## madog99

Here is an older pic of my collection . the seagull 12 string and the Epi SG have moved on to new homes.












Godin A8 
2001 WM45
Ibanez PF10 camper
Yamaha '85 FG450
Mansfield 70's martin copy


----------



## sneakypete

*well...since you asked, I got 2 more Dynamics this week...*

the red one came Friday night and I`ve been cleaning it for 2 days...think I`m done now but these pics were taken before. This is a #10 also dated to 1963 going by the book I have...


http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/hrsmym-img600x450-1155771520dscn528.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/hrsmym-img600x450-1155771541dscn528.jpg

and just put in the winning bid on this... $35.04, another #15 like the one pictured in my other post...hope that sticker...which will be coming off... isn`t hiding a hole in the top.　The two I own sound really great and I think I`m hooked on em....
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/shot-glass/m01042125-img600x402-1152627062no15.jpg


----------



## Mahogany Martin

madog99 said:


> Here is an older pic of my collection . the seagull 12 string and the Epi SG have moved on to new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godin A8
> 2001 WM45
> Ibanez PF10 camper
> Yamaha '85 FG450
> Mansfield 70's martin copy


Nice collection madog99. Just curious, why did you decide to part with the 12-string seagull? Were you just not playing it and needed money etc or was your decision based on sound, feel or other technical/spec reason? What was it made of (top, sides, back)?

Martin


----------



## madog99

Mahogany Martin said:


> Nice collection madog99. Just curious, why did you decide to part with the 12-string seagull? Were you just not playing it and needed money etc or was your decision based on sound, feel or other technical/spec reason? What was it made of (top, sides, back)?
> 
> Martin


It was an M12 gloss and was my first and only 12. I believe it was cedar top mahogany b+s . Nice action but the neck was really wide. I put a dulaie transducer in it but made the mistake of playing a Tak jumbo 12 (535 ??)at L+M and was floored by it .It sounded more like a guitar and had punch and nice electronics to boot. The Gull was just too mellow sounding for my tastes so I sold it with the intention of buying the Tak but ended up in a lay off so cash went to stupid things like rent and food . If the bug ever hits me again the Tak will be the first on the list .


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I bought a garrison AG-400 guitar on Saturday past... it is signed by George Canyon!

I went to Music Centre Canada's Airdrie location grand opening. I've been hankerin for a Garrison for some time now. Played the guitar I bought 3 weeks before and compared it to about 45 other guitars in the shop's acoustic room. The Garrison was way nicer playing, the tone far ( and I mean FAR ) surpassed anything else they had which included $1000+ Crafter, Larivee, Ovation, Takimine, etc... The factory setup is perfect and the design features are exceptional. This is definetly the nicest acoustic I've ever played. I got it for a excellent price $348 taxes in.
Met George Canyon ( nice down to earth guy ) and asked him to sign it... had a great day!

Picture and info from Garrison's site...
http://www.garrisonguitars.com/agseries.asp?r=ag400

Picture of George Canyon signing my new garrison... http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3270250

KHINGPYNN


----------



## ronmac

I'm new here, so I'm a bit shy and wont go "full frontal" on my first date.:wink: 

'97 Bourgeois JOMC Deluxe









'00 Haida Gwaii MJ









'05 Larrivee OM-03R SH


----------



## ronmac

Some more of the gang

'05 Thomsley OM









'84 Larrivee L-10 Deluxe (sold this week)









...and is it OK to show a semi-acoustic?

'77 Electra "Elvin Bishop" 335 clone


----------



## Stephen W.

ronmac said:


> I'm new here, so I'm a bit shy and wont go "full frontal" on my first date.:wink:


ronmac, you's sucha teese :smile:


----------



## keto

Morgan dreadnaught. David tells me it's one of very few dreads ever made with herringbone rosette, as opposed to abalone or whatever. It's a spectacularly good sounding acoustic - I traded a D-41 for it, so that tells you my opinion right there.


----------



## WarrenG

*Two new custom builds*

Hi guys,

Here are two guitars I just finished building for myself:

00 - 13 fret neck joint: Engelmann top (with bearclaw figure), Brazilian Rosewood b/s


















Concert Classical: Redwood top, Ziricote b/s


----------



## elindso

Very nice guitar.

Do you build for a living?


----------



## WarrenG

elindso said:


> Very nice guitar.
> 
> Do you build for a living?


Nope. Just for the fun of adding to my collection. Although, I do get pestered to take commissions occasionally, I'm not tooled right for the job. Maybe when I retire...


----------



## madog99

Picked this little girl up this week , A&L Ami , cherry top in natural. I didn't need it but after playing a Hummingbird and a D28 I could afford this one .
Now I need to learn to fingerpick some kind of blues. 


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v737/madog99/Oct2513.jpg


----------



## JohnnyCanuck

2005 Taylor, 1956 J45 and 1979 Yamaki 12 string..oh and the mini martin..


----------



## WarrenG

*The wall*

Hi guys,

I thought I'd send this update to show my entire acoustic collection. From left to right:

'05 Gash/de Jonge SSC (Western Red Cedar/Black Walnut) w/L.R. Baggs I-Beam (active)
'90 Larrivée D-09 (Sitka Spruce/East Indian Rosewood) w/L.R. Baggs I-Beam (active)
'06 Gash/de Jonge 00-13 fret (Engelmann Spruce/Brazilian Rosewood)
'89 Martin D12-28 (Sitka Spruce/East Indian Rosewood) w/EMG piezo USP (I should get a K&K Sound UltraPure Western)
'06 Gash/de Jonge Concert Classical (Redwood/Ziricote)

What do I need now?


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Nice collection..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## lolligagger

*Nice Wall WG*

Nice wall...your question and post reminds me of the Pink Floyd line from Empty Spaces:

What shall we use 
To fill the empty spaces 
Where we used to talk?
How shall I fill 
The final places?
How should I complete the wall?

Faracaster is selling a nice koa Larrivee that I am drooling over. Drool 

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=2958

Just so I don't go off topic, here is my prize...its a Larrivee D-40 which is essentially a satin D-60 produced in Canada exclusively for Long and McQuade this year.


----------



## delshardware

*Crosby Guitar Nova Scotia*

Hey Guys !, I would like to show off my guitar built by Russell Crosby in Lockport, Nova Scotia. Russell builds guitars for a living and will build a guitar to your recipe.I told him what wood I wanted and what shape I wanted and what I got is the acoustic guitar of my dreams. www.ns.sympatico.ca/russel.crosby/







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]g[/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## delshardware

*Crosby Guitar*

More pictures.This guitar has Sitka Spruce top,Padauk back & sides,Ebony fingerboard,Cocobollo & Abalone Rosette,Mahogany neck,Maple binding and Brazilian Rosewood on the face of the head.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Mike MacLeod

*'36 Epi Emperor*

http://www.swinggeezers.com/me.jpg


----------



## 55 Jr

Wow!

Some very nice guitars here.

This is mine.

Usually tuned to open G. Slack tuned....I can sound like four flat tires.

Although they loved me in the Netherlands.













Best regards,

Brian


----------



## mick7

I dont have a picture of my guitar, and ill try to get it soon. But its a 25year old Yamaha.


----------



## madog99

*70's Mansfield*

Here is my late departed guitar mentors 70's martin-copy Mansfield.He bought at the pawn shop next door to Steve's in Montreal back in '73 I think . GG was saying how she trashed an old Mansfield , could this be the same model . He upgraded the tuners to grovers on it . 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v737/madog99/Mansfield/mansfieldfront.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v737/madog99/Mansfield/mansfieldback.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v737/madog99/Mansfield/mansfieldheadstock.jpg


----------



## BR183

*My New Baby*

My New baby!! Rosewood Guild F50. I've got two HD28's, a Blueridge BR183 and an Avalon and this blows the doors of them all!! I can't believe it! Never played Guild before and can't believe what I've been missing!

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o140/scottyF50R/Guild005.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o140/scottyF50R/Guild002.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o140/scottyF50R/Guild007.jpg


----------



## Gilliangirl

madog99 said:


> Here is my late departed guitar mentors 70's martin-copy Mansfield.He bought at the pawn shop next door to Steve's in Montreal back in '73 I think . GG was saying how she trashed an old Mansfield , could this be the same model . He upgraded the tuners to grovers on it .
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v737/madog99/Mansfield/mansfieldfront.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v737/madog99/Mansfield/mansfieldback.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v737/madog99/Mansfield/mansfieldheadstock.jpg


That one is WAY nicer than mine was, Madog! I didn't know Mansfield had more than one model. Mine was your basic run-of-the-mill laminate guitar, blonde top, brown back. If I can get ahold of a scanner, I might be able to get a picture up.


----------



## Graham

These are mine

'96 DV-52









'76 D-25









'72 D-25


----------



## Element

'00 Epiphone Dove.


----------



## nine

That's a classic, Brian. Does it have an ebony board?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

looks like ebony to me. What a nice guitar. :bow:


----------



## Brian G

:wave: Thanks, guys. Sounds pretty good, too. It's an HD28V.

Yes, it's an ebony board. The black board looks good with the 'burst.

Guess the pic leaves little doubt where it came from, for those who know the Toronto shops. I had been test-driving acoustics for about an hour and a half, and hadn't come across anything I was falling in love with (for a reasonable price, anyway). And suddenly this particular Martin appeared from the "mystery stocks" (was definitely not on display), and I liked it right off the bat.

Brian


----------



## nine

Yeah, that's how I got my Hummingbird. I took one strum and thought it was the nicest sounding acoustic guitar I'd ever heard.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Since the Juber is officially aquired... *(and now Sold)*


----------



## WarrenG

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Since the Juber is officially aquired...


What's the back's hardwood, Madagascar or Honduran?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

WarrenG said:


> What's the back's hardwood, Madagascar or Honduran?


Madagascar back with Adirondack top.


----------



## Tarl




----------



## zdogma

Here's mine, a Martin OM 18V. Its a fantastic guitar, great balance and sustain. The top wood is unusually nice IMO:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Those are real nice players. Been wanting to get one for a very long time, but the electrics keep costing me so it keeps getting put on the back shelf. Some day.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Martin J-41 Special



Love it. I think I just wet myself. That's a dream acoustic for me.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue

Well, here's a rather poor photo of my Blueridge BR-183, which is basically just a copy of a pre-war Martin 000. Oh to be able to play the real thing...










Really, though, it sounds great and I love it.


----------



## WarrenG

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Since the Juber is officially aquired... *(and now Sold)*


How come? Not what you expected?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

WarrenG said:


> How come? Not what you expected?


I was always concerned about being able to strum on it. In the beginning it was fine, but as she broke in more and more she became even more touch sensitive and strumming was overdriving the top and she was compressing way too fast. Smokin' fingerstyle guitar but that's it.


----------



## WarrenG

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I was always concerned about being able to strum on it. In the beginning it was fine, but as she broke in more and more she became even more touch sensitive and strumming was overdriving the top and she was compressing way too fast.


I'm surprised by this, given that it was a Red Spruce soundboard.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

WarrenG said:


> I'm surprised by this, given that it was a Red Spruce soundboard.


Top thickness, bracing design etc. has to play a part in it as well.


----------



## dolphinstreet

Here's my cheap SX acoustic. Sounds great.


----------



## lolligagger

*My L-09K*

Here are some pictures of the L-09 Koa I bought for myself this past Christmas. This guitar is a limited edition (9 of 10) produced for the 12th Fret, which I purchased from Faracaster...still can't believe how lucky I am! She gets played most every single day! I love how snappy and responsive she sounds coming out of the bottom end. The L body style is great!


----------



## Kestral

1956 Gibson LG-3


----------



## ronmac

I'm picking up this one at the airport tomorrow...









Bourgeois DBJC Redwood/Rosewood


----------



## WarrenG

ronmac said:


> I'm picking up this one at the airport tomorrow...
> 
> Bourgeois DBJC Redwood/Rosewood


I played one just like that at the Twelfth Fret awhile back. Beautiful instrument.


----------



## ronmac

WarrenG said:


> I played one just like that at the Twelfth Fret awhile back. Beautiful instrument.


The one on the way to me just made its way back to the Fret from San Fransisco where it was reviewed by Teja Gerken for the latest issue of Acoustic Guitar magazine. 

When Dave called and asked me if I wanted that one (I had previously asked to be called when the next one came in) I jumped at it.


----------



## cougar2

I would like to post some pictures of a guitar that I made for myself but where is the (manage attachments) button? Am I looking right at it and don't see it? Or is there another way you guy's put your pictures up?
Dennis


----------



## patrick s.

cougar2 said:


> I would like to post some pictures of a guitar that I made for myself but where is the (manage attachments) button? Am I looking right at it and don't see it? Or is there another way you guy's put your pictures up?
> Dennis


try www.imageshack.us

upload the pic from your computer and then copy and paste the last link (direct link to image) here in between this code


----------



## cougar2

This is a Small Jumbo Brazilian Rosewood guitar that I made for myself. Hope you like it.
Dennis






http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6079/1000517vv1.png
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/3320/10001481rj7.jpg
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/8770/1000513tt0.jpg
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5718/1000515fn0.jpg
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2549/10005202ts0.jpg
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9003/10005232fm5.jpg


----------



## cougar2

Here is the one that didn't turn out. Sorry for the quality of the pictures, this resizing thing is new to me.
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2880/10005202fb7.jpg

Dennis


----------



## GuitaristZ

cougar2 said:


> This is a Small Jumbo Brazilian Rosewood guitar that I made for myself. Hope you like it.
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6079/1000517vv1.png
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/3320/10001481rj7.jpg
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/8770/1000513tt0.jpg
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5718/1000515fn0.jpg
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2549/10005202ts0.jpg
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9003/10005232fm5.jpg



you MAKE guitars? How much do you charge for something like that?


----------



## patrick s.

cougar2 said:


> This is a Small Jumbo Brazilian Rosewood guitar that I made for myself. Hope you like it.
> Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/3320/10001481rj7.jpg
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/8770/1000513tt0.jpg
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5718/1000515fn0.jpg
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2549/10005202ts0.jpg
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9003/10005232fm5.jpg


all i can say is WOW

Drool


----------



## WarrenG

GuitaristZ said:


> you MAKE guitars? How much do you charge for something like that?


You can check out his web site at http://www.kwasnyciaguitars.com/


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Fabulous work. Very nice design and well done. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## cougar2

Thanks guy's,

My web site is going to be revamped, start from ground zero! 

My guitars start at $3500.00

I make nine different models some of which are not on the web site as shown.
I have a Classical guitar that I will put up later, no time today.
Dennis


----------



## cougar2

Here are some pictures of a Classical guitar that I made. The bridge is a 3 hole and I will be doing a 4 hole. This gets rid of any looping of the strings when tieing them to the bridge and keeps the string angle better.

Dennis




http:/http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/7978/10001411ih0.jpg/img508.imageshack.us/imhttp://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1148/1000140bridgejt8.jpgg508/1317/1000130ny7.jpg
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/2796/10001361rh4.jpg


----------



## cougar2

Ok, That didn't work out very well, lets try again. 


http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7875/1000130dy8.jpg
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7797/10001411tz3.jpg
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1050/1000140bridgewl9.jpg
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/8035/10001361km0.jpg


----------



## cougar2

As I said before I am revamping my web site. If any one has any advice on what they think would be a great site and what it would have, Im open. Even if you know of other sites as examples.
Dennis


----------



## WarrenG

Hi Dennis,

I'll give you my advice wearing my guitarmaker, guitar buyer, and usability analyst hats. This is a business, therefore the information should be very clear and concise. I don't like it when a luthier hides, the fact that they haven't built many guitars, behind the guise of "I've been a lover of music for X years.. blah blah blah". Splash pages are useless. A luthier's site should include:


Bio (including apprenticeships)
Models (including the option of one-offs if you do them)
Woods (some luthiers won't work with endangered or allergenic woods - if you have a philosophy here, say so)
Price (base, costs for added or rare features, turn-around time)
Photos (completed, work in progress, one-offs)
Accolades (owners, peers, known players, and critics)
Sounds (MP3s of your instruments - I prefer raw solo clips rather than studio work so you hear the "real" guitar)
Contact Info

Good Design:

http://www.beneteauguitars.com/
http://www.manzer.com/
http://www.kilpatrickguitars.com/
http://www.williamlaskin.com/

Bad Design (but great builders):

http://www.vinesguitars.com/ - The navigation is mysterious with odd behaviours. Also there's no way of contacting him outside of the Flash application. 
http://www.dejongeguitars.com/ - The site is incomplete, and has been for years. Some text is too small.
http://web.ctsolutions.com/grafguitars/ - Is in need of a redesign - it looks outdated. Centre-justified text is hard to scan and read.


----------



## Stephen W.

Warren, you're right on the money! 
I get so frustrated with some sites that give little to no info. Or worse yet, that are not updated on a regular basis. I especially dislike it when I ask the luthier about it and get some lame answer like; "I build quality instruments. I don't have time to learn yet alone maintain a website."


----------



## cougar2

WarrenG
This is excellent advice, Thanks. I will use this info in my layout of the web site. The web site that I have now was made by someone that is not familiar with guitars what so ever and there are many mistakes that I didn’t see until some time after it was made. I made up what was to be one the site and left it in there hands. Well spell check is not our friend when it comes to words like (book matched) and comes out to be (book marked). I have mp3’s on that site but for what ever reason they don’t work now. I have found someone else to do the work for me and I am looking forward to a great site. 

The number of guitars that I have made just falls short of 100 and I used to sell them in stores. I have changed the way I do business and only work one on one with the customer.

As for me doing my own site, well I know what my work time is like and I can say I just don’t see where I will ever have the time to keep a web site up just my self. I know you say this is lame but family and other projects like the house and restoring cars doesn’t leave me with the time. This is why jobbing out the work to someone else works for me at this time. 

Marc has a great site and I have seen where some keep with the dark background and some keep it bright. What are your thoughts on this?

Keep it coming, your advice is a great help to me.

Dennis


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

cougar2 said:


> WarrenG
> This is excellent advice, Thanks. I will use this info in my layout of the web site. The web site that I have now was made by someone that is not familiar with guitars what so ever and there are many mistakes that I didn’t see until some time after it was made. I made up what was to be one the site and left it in there hands. Well spell check is not our friend when it comes to words like (book matched) and comes out to be (book marked). I have mp3’s on that site but for what ever reason they don’t work now. I have found someone else to do the work for me and I am looking forward to a great site.
> 
> The number of guitars that I have made just falls short of 100 and I used to sell them in stores. I have changed the way I do business and only work one on one with the customer.
> 
> As for me doing my own site, well I know what my work time is like and I can say I just don’t see where I will ever have the time to keep a web site up just my self. I know you say this is lame but family and other projects like the house and restoring cars doesn’t leave me with the time. This is why jobbing out the work to someone else works for me at this time.
> 
> Marc has a great site and I have seen where some keep with the dark background and some keep it bright. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> Keep it coming, your advice is a great help to me.
> 
> Dennis


Go ahead and make a thread in the dealer emporium. It's a more appropriate place for this discussion.


Jeff


----------



## faracaster

*NEW Collings Clarence White*

I just bought this at The 12th Fret. I have been looking for a dreadnaught for a long time that would give me that Neil Young thump he gets out of his old D-45's. I went to see his film in a theatre last year and I have been on a mission ever since. I bet I have played 50-60 Dreadnaught Martins, a couple of dozen other Manufacturers take on the rosewood Dreadnaught. Only this guitar had it all. Although I perfer the size of an OM or OOO style guitar it ultimately came down to the sound I hear in my head when I record with acoustic guitars and this is it.






































Pete


----------



## lolligagger

faracaster said:


> I just bought this at The 12th Fret. I have been looking for a dreadnaught for a long time that would give me that Neil Young thump he gets out of his old D-45's. I went to see his film in a theatre last year and I have been on a mission ever since. I bet I have played 50-60 Dreadnaught Martins, a couple of dozen other Manufacturers take on the rosewood Dreadnaught. Only this guitar had it all. Although I perfer the size of an OM or OOO style guitar it ultimately came down to the sound I hear in my head when I record with acoustic guitars and this is it.


Beautiful guitar Pete! I love the herringbone binding...let me know when she goes on the block! :wink:


----------



## gilead

*Not much but fits my short fat fingers*


----------



## simescan

Looks good chaoscypher


----------



## oldcountry310

A beauty....what kind of wood is the back made of?


----------



## chaoscypher

Back is maple, as well as the sides.


----------



## mountainmerle

*Some of my guitars*

Link to some of my guitars:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=31271&id=660210082


----------



## mountainmerle

*guitars try this link*

http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb204/mountainmerle/


----------



## GuitarsCanada

If you copy that URL link from photobucket, then when you are creating your thread you can click on the little icon to add a picture. You would paste that URL in there. Make sure that you get rid of the first http:// or it will not work. When you click on the picture icon it automatically has the http:// already in it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

You got it bro....:smile:


----------



## mountainmerle

*Correct*

I was talking to George Lowden online a couple years ago. He told me that the Japanese Lowdens ,the F-9 anyway, were made with Australian silkwood back and sides. This one has all solid wood. S. Yairi was the builder. S. Yairi also put a model out with their stamp on it called the YF504 and 504F.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I like that old Norman. How is she holding together?


----------



## adamthemute

I have a Larrivèe C-09.


----------



## joshmac

Art and Lutherie CW Cedar and La Patrie classical. Both amazing guitars


----------



## Stephen W.

Frieda is a harp guitar built by Washington state luthier Duane Noble










Specifications:

Sitka spruce top 
Quilted mahogany back and sides 
Madagascar rosewood headstock overlays, binding, arm rest bevel, top purfling & rosettes with abalone inlay 
Ebony fingerboard and bridge 
25.4" scale 
1 3/4" nut width 
Gotoh 510 mini 18:1 Tuners for all strings 
Fully adjustable truss rod 
Six sub-bass strings 
Dimensions: 16" lower bout, 4 1/4" depth at tail block, 42" total length
K&K custom built six transducer set up They are set up in two groups of three (one transducer placed beneath each pair of strings on the bridge plate, three for the subs and three for the standards). These two groups feed the signal to a stereo jack output to a K&K Quantum Blender Pre Amp.


----------



## suttree

that's incredible stephen! mind if i ask if you find yourself playing it a lot? i've thought of one for ages, always worried that i wouldn't play it often enough to justify the expense.


----------



## Stephen W.

I've wanted one for a long time but I didn't think I had the talent to justify it. After several health scares I've decided that you only live once so make it count! I was looking at getting a Lark in the Morning. They are made in Mexico and can be had new for under 2 grand complete with hard shell case. But knowing my passion for quality and wanting to play out I decided to have one built. Problem was it was going to take between one to four years depending on who I went with. Enter Gregg Miner and Harp Guitar Music dot net. He is the man for harp guitars. In talking with him I found out that he was going to being putting up this Noble and once I saw it I knew... I had to have it.
Now, it's going to be a very steep learning curve for me. I've had the instrument just over a week and it's all I'm playing right now. I'm trying to re write a couple of my tunes to fit the harp guitar. The wife and I are off to the Harp Guitar Gathering in Virginia at the end of this month.
Everything you ever wanted to know about Harp Guitars can be found here.


----------



## rbbambino

*Couple of Acoustics*

Here are a couple of my acoustics.. Signed by Tommy Emmanuel and Richard Smith.. I guess if you know who they are it might mean something to you... Tommy said his signature might make it worth 5 cents more!!! I guess that might be true, however if you have never hear of him it might make it worth much less.. Check Tommy and Richard out on youtube.


----------



## millenium_03

Here is my guitar collection (not all of my gear).... I live in Rimouski, Québec


----------



## simescan

Wow,...nice looking collection there. I love that Washburn...


----------



## rbbambino

*G.a.s.*

And I thought I had GAS... I guess it is all a matter of perspective. Ron.


----------



## Graham

Not the best pic, but these are my Guilds, so far. :smile:










L - R

'02 F-512, '96 DV-52, '76 D-25C, '72 D-25 (in front)


----------



## millenium_03

Your 12 string Guild sunburst is really nice... How does she sound ?? The jumbo shape is cool.


----------



## Graham

millenium_03 said:


> Your 12 string Guild sunburst is really nice... How does she sound ?? The jumbo shape is cool.


Thanks. It sounds like a choir, really. It's really well balanced in tone, to me and the shape has converted me. It fits my body very well and is extremely comfortable. I'm going to have to go after an F-50 or 40 next.

Still a very undervalued brand, IMO, but a couple of higher prices paid on ebay lately. I kinda hope people stay away until I'm done getting all of mine. :smile:


----------



## scottomy

Millenium,

I like your Ibanez...at least I think is says Ibanez! It's very similar to my LTD. The inlay around the sound hole is identical. It must come from the same factory.


----------



## millenium_03

Scott... yes that is an Ibanez EW20ASE-NT... the look is great. But don't expect it to be a great guitar. Unplugged she's timid.. but play it plug and wow, what a sound... Fretboard inlay super infinity logo on the 12th fret. tunner integrated. The best point of this guitar is playing it plugged. The cut away shape allow an easy acces to the higher notes...


----------



## Andrew W

Taylor GS4e-LTD


----------



## noobcake

^^ you just gotta love the good old simplistic looks of a Taylor, not too flashy, but sleek nonetheless:smile:


----------



## Steeler

*Gibson J45*

I bought this early 60s J45 at "Rudys Guitars" - 48th St. in NYC around 1970.
$225 with case - used.










It had a factory standard adjustable bridge, with two tone-sucking screws.
I had that replaced in the 80's at the Laguna Guitar Shop in California.

Big improvement.


----------



## Graham

My newest acquisition, I don't have it yet, these are the sellers pics.

1989 Guild JF-30 blonde.


----------



## simescan

Looks good Graham, I love these guitars. They look so tough and well built.
Congrats,....Let us know how she plays.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Steeler said:


> I bought this early 60s J45 at "Rudys Guitars" - 48th St. in NYC around 1970.
> $225 with case - used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had a factory standard adjustable bridge, with two tone-sucking screws.
> I had that replaced in the 80's at the Laguna Guitar Shop in California.
> 
> Big improvement.


She will be worth a little more today. :rockon:


----------



## WarrenG

Wine&Vinyl said:


> hey guys/gals,
> 
> here's few pics of my current love - Sitka/Claro Walnut Mini Jumbo built by Trevor Kronbauer out of BC:


I think I've played that guitar. It was very nice.


----------



## darksider

hey Warren - yeah, I think you played it for a bit when I checked out one of your lovely handmades. Now, since I'm going mad and considering selling it to fund a long scale, feel free to post your comment in my feeler thread in the classifieds :smile:


----------



## zontar

Here's a grainy/blurry shot of my classical. I either need to take some new pictures with less glare or get a better scanner. This is before the headstock popped off. It was repaired and a new rosewood veneer is on the front with a stripe of purpleheart and 2 bird inlays. (There's another reason to get newer picture.) It's a Taro C-94. Made in Japan, but beautifual rosewood on the sides & back. It has a nice rich sound.









I don't have a picture of my 12 string I can post right now.


----------



## Lance Kragenbrink

Hi Folks,
Here is my latests.
LS (Lucky Strike) Redwood over Cocobolo. This is my OM Fingerstylist model.





























Thanks for looking!

Cheers! :food-smiley-004:

Lance


----------



## Scottone

Here's my main acoustic....early 90's Gibson Starburst. Sounds excellent plugged in a quite good unplugged as well.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Wow, I really love that one! Is it still avaible on the market? I never saw that model before!


----------



## Scottone

Ti-Ron said:


> Wow, I really love that one! Is it still avaible on the market? I never saw that model before!


Gibson still makes a Starburst model, but it has a spruce top. I think the maple topped one's were only made for 2 or 3 years in the early 90's.


----------



## Ship of fools

Here are some of my girls, hope you like them
http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e4/ship123/?action=view&current=e496bd42.pbw
Ship of fools


----------



## Shepody

Just picked up this A&L two days ago.


----------



## Graham

Here's my newest acquisition.

It's a 1972 Guild A-50 Archtop. Maple back and sides, thin hollowbody, arched back as well. Just arrived today so I haven't had a lot of time with it, bit so far the wife loves it.


----------



## BlackMerde

*my guitar*

this is my lapatrie cw concert











this is my saumier hand made by a friend of my father marc saumier











this is my Godin LG with seymour duncan pick up 












and this is my Martin DR











tell me what you think about it


----------



## fetellier

Hi everyone

I posted a link to my Webshots pictures of my just completed Martan style Jumbo Cutaway. It is the third guitar I have built and it plays and sounds great. Played at a open mike at a music store in Detroit last night, and it sounded wonderful through their PA, but I need to install a pickup soon.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/562203659nKbgGp

If you go back to my albums you can also view guitars 1 and 2 photos

Fred Tellier
Windsor On


----------



## Graham

That's fabulous Fred, lovely job.lofu


----------



## Guest

*My Puppies*

I mislabled the Mansfield. It's mid 80's.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I've created an Acoustic Lovers social group:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=14

Let's get all the pictures into it, it's a great way to see all the pictures at once.


----------



## bluesfire

Great guitars .
I am quite new to this thread and I am loving this one.. especially the acoustic guitars posted. 
Here's my share.
Gibson BKE from 98.


----------



## ronmac

Wow, there are some nice guitars showing up on this thread!

Here's a new to me JCL 40th Anniversary Larrivee. I have owned a slew of Larrivee guitars, and this is the best one yet


----------



## rbbambino

*Yet another guitar*

Nice Larrivee. Looks like an L series.. I'm sure it plays great.
I just couldn't resist this Stonebridge it has a Cedar top with Rosewood back and sides. They great sound. Thom Bresh and Richard Smith play these, if you know who they might be!!


----------



## ronmac

Ron, the Stonebridge guitars that I have played have all been very nice. The cedar/rw combo should make for a nice fingerstyle instrument!

The Larrivee JCL was based on the L body and incorporates design elements from different periods during Jean's 40 years of building.


----------



## rbbambino

*Stonebridge*

Yes the Stonebridges have great sound. I also play a Larrivee L03E. I believe all the L series have the same basic structure, so they play pretty much the same, but of course the woods make the difference in the sound, so I'm sure you JCL will have a very rich and warm sound. I really like the size of the L series, which is very close to the size of the Stonebridge.
I'm pretty much of an acoustic head. I really don't get much enjoyment out of playing an instrument that has the sound coming from an external box (electric), so when I look at guitars these days I'm looking for wood and how it projects.
Good talkin to you. Ron. nice name!!


----------



## 55dollarbill

Mines a Samick Greg Bennet Design I'll update when I get pictures, it's not that amazing but I got it set up and a bone bridge and all the frets set up, so it plays really nice now.


----------



## The Wizard

*What year is It???????*

This is a old raven but i have no clue what year it is.


----------



## Savage

My '99 Vantage VS40CEMLH "lefty".


----------



## xuthal

Savage said:


> My '99 Vantage VS40CEMLH "lefty".


That looks like the bastard child of a washburn ea20 and a dreadnought.Where did you get it?


----------



## CaptCraig

*Collection*

Here is my small collection:
2006 Garrison GD25-12 and an early 1980s Martin Sigma DR28-C, both purchased new. After a minor adjustment, the action on the Sigma is excellent and it holds tune very well. Never seen or heard of another one like it!


----------



## ronmac

I don't see a lot of Redwood here, so a few shots of my Bourgeois DBJ-C...


----------



## rbbambino

She is a beauty. I would guess that redwood would be similar to cedar but perhaps a cross between spruce and cedar... for tonal qualities.


----------



## Savage

xuthal said:


> That looks like the bastard child of a washburn ea20 and a dreadnought.Where did you get it?


Bought it at a local (St. John's, Nfld.) Music Shop ... the guit's currently for sale ...


----------



## ronmac

rbbambino said:


> She is a beauty. I would guess that redwood would be similar to cedar but perhaps a cross between spruce and cedar... for tonal qualities.


I really love the redwood on this guitar. It has a much warmer and punchier tone than cedar, with quite a bit more headroom as well.

Here is what Dave Wren of the 12th Fret has to say about the DBJ-C:



> When I blab on (and on) trying to put words to describe the sound of different guitars, I throw around phrases such as "overall tonal complexity". What in the world does that mean?
> 
> It is a solid, satisfyingly warm note core that is surrounded by a chameleon-like overtone structure. Hit the same note a hundred times and you will get a hundred subtle variations of the effervescent shimmer that really engages the interest of both player and audience.
> 
> This DBJ-C is the best example I can think of to illustrate the complex, layered tone that an exceptionally gifted luthier can instill in a musical instrument. It just doesn't get any better than this!
> 
> What a truly "alive" sounding instrument! This guitar is positively BURSTING with layer upon layer upon LAYER of sound!!! With a very strong, warm bass and lower midrange response as a foundation, this guitar then sprays you with a shower of overtones that changes with every subtle change in your attack. This instrument really will keep even the most fickle fingerstyle connoisseur engaged for many many years!
> 
> Redwood trees are indigenous to the west coast of North America and have been tested to exhibit some of the very highest strength-to-weight ratios of any soundboard material. This tonewood has a sharp, well defined tap tone with a high harmonic content. Visually, redwood looks a bit like cedar but a little more red in colour with a deep glow, often with exceptional strong medullary silking. Tonally, the best redwood compares to Western Red cedar but with a bolder, crisper, punchier attack and more richness in the bass!


I couldn't have said it better...:bow:


----------



## rbbambino

Yes Ron, Dave Wren really knows what he is talking about. I'm sure you are aware that Dave and Jean Larrivee worked together to design the bracing that exists on the Larrivee L series of guitars. Anyway, I wonder why there aren't more Redwood topped guitars on the market!!!


----------



## JimR

1984 Fender Gemini II

My only guitar, bought new as a gift for me in 1984


----------



## bagpipe

JimR said:


> 1984 Fender Gemini II
> 
> My only guitar, bought new as a gift for me in 1984


Looks great. I predict that if you hang around here, pretty soon that wont be your only guitar. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## devnulljp

Here's mine. Henner Hagenlocher 1999. I had him add an extra fret because I was playing a lot of Barrios and you need an extra high C for _Un Sueno en la Floresta_...although I read that John Williams glued a matchsick onto his Smallman guitar to record that one.

This guy is known for making those lattice-braced guitars like Smallman, but this is a traditional Bouchet model. Narow waist, shellaced German spruce top, Brazillian rosewood back and sides, big slab of ebony fingerboard. It suffered a little at the hands of Air Canada when I moved to Canada so it was overhauled a couple of years ago by Geza Burghardt on Granville Island. He did a great job on the shellac too.


----------



## xuthal

Heres my untill recently only guitar,Washburn ea-30lhn







[/IMG]


----------



## zontar

devnulljp said:


> Here's mine.


Wow--there's just something about that guitar that says to me--"Play me."

Nice looking classical.


----------



## SeamusJenkin

Ruby is stunning. The Koa on the back is beautiful.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Another new one*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150315979104&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CA:1123
Well my collection was down by 5, so I thought with all this room time to add one more, before the new year.Ship


----------



## simescan

Congrats Ship,...she looks great!


----------



## Thornton Davis

My Feb 71 Eko Ranger XII. Built like a tank and a lot of fun to play.










TD


----------



## lyric girl

Larrivee PV-09E "Holly"

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2973337032/


----------



## Blue Apple

lyric girl said:


> Larrivee PV-09E "Holly"


Wow, that's the first parlor guitar w/ cutaway I've ever seen... very, very nice. :smile:


----------



## lyric girl

Blue Apple said:


> Wow, that's the first parlor guitar w/ cutaway I've ever seen... very, very nice. :smile:


Thanks very much. I didn't set out to buy the venetian cutaway...it just worked out that way.


----------



## Blue Apple

Just a plain old Larrivee...


----------



## Scottone

Here is my recently acquired Rizsanyi OM. I had George custom build this to my specs and he delivered an amazing guitar.


----------



## roddyjb

Nice Guitar!


----------



## Ship of fools

*Well here is the newest one*


































Well I hope you enjoy and the Ship has left the building


----------



## Starbuck

*Gs8*

Here's my main player. I love it! I just love a simple looking acoustic. Wish I could take nice pictures that would show how it glows....


----------



## shoretyus

Please tell me about your guitar holder!!! 

That's some chair.


----------



## Starbuck

Yeah THE chair. Well my husband is a bit of a freak with a wicked sense of humor and fancies himself a King! Only in use when we "feast" Mind you It does make a nice guitar Holder.


----------



## lyric girl

Gorgeous GS and yes, that chair is friggen amazing! kksjur


----------



## Mr. Acoustic

These are my babies.

http://www.electronicfiles.net/files/12028/002.JPG

http://www.electronicfiles.net/files/12028/003.JPG


----------



## -TJ-

larrivee D50








Takamine EAC48 santa fe


----------



## aloysius

Martin 000-15S for Christmas 2007.

michael


----------



## Blue Apple

Graham said:


> kkjwpw
> Where was that photo take?
> 
> What a fabulous looking entranceway.


Thanks... it's just our house. Nothing too fancy.

It used to be a tourist house in the first half of the 1900's.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fgrenier/2928318876/in/set-72157607018041641/


----------



## Graham

Blue Apple said:


> Thanks... it's just our house. Nothing too fancy.


Very kewl, thanks for the tour.hgfs

Love the red roof!


----------



## mrgnomer

My starting out Seagull Cedar Top


----------



## Steve_D

My starting out Seagull S6 Original Cedar top;


----------



## mrmatt1972

I don't have a really good photo of my Benneteau, but here a video I took of myself being a "Folky" whilst living in Moose Factory last May/June.

The song is Joe Hill, a classic Union song.

http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=joehillroughstartgoodend.flv


----------



## bobb

I washed it and it shrunk?










My latest toy - Rover RM-75


----------



## danbo




----------



## simescan

Gotta love those Guilds!...


----------



## danbo

Thanx Rick..it cost a pretty penny though! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lyric girl

*Three Larris*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3536461285/


----------



## Ship of fools

*Wow*

Nice collection you have going there Lyric Girl, next thing you know Koa maybe on the next menu for a Larri.Ship


----------



## lyric girl

Ship of fools said:


> Nice collection you have going there Lyric Girl, next thing you know Koa maybe on the next menu for a Larri.Ship


Yeah...likely not. Koa may be beautiful eye candy, but I just can't get into the tone.


----------



## Animal

*My Washie*

Here is my Washburn D47S built for the canadian market










Sitka Spruce Top










Quilted Ash back and sides










I am new to this forum so Hello everybody  (couldn't find an intro thread)


----------



## Ship of fools

*Very nice*

Way to go Animal I am a huge fan of Washburns and have a few in my collection ( 7 to be exact ) that D47S is a very sweet guitar and looks almost like my DM2000S Millenium and you can never really go wrong with a Washie.Ship............oh and wlcome and you can sign in In the New users section if you want to, so like welcome to Canada, eh and Shiner Bock will never replace Canadian Beer


----------



## Animal

U got that right


----------



## Animal

Beauty Steven


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Animal

Oley Pete, quite a collection


----------



## Graham

My latest two;

2001 Guild F-47CE (mahogany/spruce)










2001 Guild F-47RCE (rosewood/spruce)










Both superb sounding and playing guitars.


----------



## Mooh

Graham...Nice, very nice. As similar as those guitars are, I bet they sound very different. Can you describe them for us?

Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Graham

Mooh said:


> Graham...Nice, very nice. As similar as those guitars are, I bet they sound very different. Can you describe them for us?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Hey Mooh,

I had all but sworn off mahogany guitars until I played the F-47 in Texas last fall. It had the right warm sound and the body style is what I like. I have had 2 Guild D25s, one hog/spruce and on all hog, both over 30 years old and neither one grabbed me. I recently picked up a Guild GF25, hog/spruce as I thought the shape would help but it was not to be.

'72 Guild D25 (all mahogany)










'76 Guild D25 (hog/spruce)











So when I had the chance to pick up the F47 I jumped and it was love at first strum. It was set up perfectly by Ross Jennings in San Marcos Texas. It has a bone nut, saddle and pins. The action is real low, which I prefer and the neck is very comfortable.

It has a dry, but not too dry sound but is clear all through. (I know that sound is very subjective and what I describe may not reflect what your description would be) Great bass, mids and highs. It is a real nice finger picking guitar and has cured me of my mahogany avoidance.

The rosewood one came to me just a couple weeks ago. I bought it off a guy on AGF and we met in Ohio at a Doyle ***** event to complete the deal. I was real excited as rosewood and maple have been my favourite woods. The seller did disclose some issues, a finish crack down the centre of the guitar and a saddle that was not as wide as the slot in the bridge. At the price I was not concerned about either.
When I got it home, I changed the strings because something just didn't sound right and I figured it was the strings. After I tuned it up, it was still off. I could tune it and play a G chord or an E chord and it would sound OK, not great as I was expecting of RW but I put that down to brand new strings, however when I played a C chord the B strings was way off. I had heard that the B string can cause many difficulties but had not experienced it before. And to be honest, I have only been at this for about 4 years so I consider myself an intermediate player at most.

I sent some photos of the saddle to friends and to Bob Colosi and discovered that the saddle was from a short scale Seadull guitar so was not going to allow me to tune very well at all. Also the pins did not fit well.

Magogany saddle



















I swapped out the saddle from mahogany one and strung it up with John Pearse PB lights, for what ever reason even my local luthier says the JP strings sound as if they were made for Guilds, and it came to life.

It now sounds like I had hoped it would sound. A full, robust rosewood sound. Deep, throaty but again with great mids and highs. Takes well to strumming and finger picking, which I'm doing more and more. Great sustain, great volume when needed.

All in all I'm very pleased with both.

Sorry for the long winded reply.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I cleaned up all the dead picture link posts. 4 pages of posts gone!

Updated my pictures as well.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=1102&postcount=2

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=1101&postcount=1http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=51724&postcount=110


----------



## Mooh

Graham...Thanks for the detail, much appreciated.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

Jeff... I noticed you cleaned up a lot of threads and links. Thanks for all that you do here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## [email protected]

blueridge br-60 








sitka/rosewood


----------



## [email protected]

50's kay flattop with tailpiece. (my first guitar, hand me down from grandpa)








3 bolt neck 









grandma was ready to throw it in the trash but i saved it 








40's or 50's (she bought it when she was 13) serenader v neck


----------



## [email protected]

and my newest addition the engleman/koa OM i just built


----------



## davetcan

It's not much but I just picked this up from TGP, should be here in a week or so. I know nothing about them other than what I've read but I hardly ever play acoustic so don't mind taking a chance. Reviews seem pretty positive.


----------



## simescan

Let us know how she sounds...


----------



## puckhead

It occurs to me I haven't put the boys on here:
my first ever - cheapo Lero I have had for 30+ years.









then an early 60's Hofner Congress. Traded an old computer for this one.









and most recently (has a pick-up, but still works as an accoustic), the Gretsch Synchro + Bigsby.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Starbuck

Ok Pete! enough already!! Tell me, how many do you own?


----------



## shoretyus

I like that Morris


----------



## sneakypete

the Morris is top notch. How many do I have eh...just a few more...


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete

the outdoor shots are me playing with my new camera...the indoor shots were taken a couple of years ago and rather quickly some of them, sorry for the poor composition skills on many, probably should retake em but what the fuzz...it`s just youse guys eh.


----------



## roadflix

Our new MacKenzie & Marr "Tofino"- cedar top, akoumé B/S.
First pics at http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=83814&id=88291658890


----------



## stringer

*Yamaha FG-440-12*

Wow! I have never seen so many beautiful guitars. I'm stunned. I feel like I may be sullying this thread by posting my guitar here, but wtf! Here's my one and only acoustic. An old Yamaha. I've tried shaving down the bridge to lower the action but it still seems high to me. Any tips would be appreciated. What do you think about brass or ebony saddle pegs or whatever they're called? What affect would they have on the sound?

Thanks folks.


----------



## GD K9

*My acoustics?*

... can't beat SneakyPete kqoct (hey Pete, how're you doin'?), but okay, let's see ...

Classical #1 acoustic:








Vantage VC-150 (Japan, 1979?)
More pics&info: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=14197&Context=5

Steelstring #1 acoustic:








Vantage VW-150 (Japan, 1979?)
More pics&info: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=14198&Context=5

Nylonstring AE:








Vantage VSC-20E (Korea, 1992)
More pics&info: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=12766&Context=3


----------



## GD K9

Steelstring AE:








Ibanez AE15TS (Korea, 1995)
More pics&info: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=12457&Context=3

Twelve-string AE:








Ovation 1115 Pacemaker (USA, 1976)
More pics&info: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=11194&Context=3

Camp fire guitar:








Gadsden WG360 (dunno where, dunno when)
More pics&info: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=14702&Context=3
Will come in handy one day (when the camp fire starts burning low ...kkjuw)


----------



## Blue Apple

Just picked up my new "campfire guitar"... a 2005 Martin 000-16GT.


----------



## BoldAsLove

Blue apple, that would probably look, sound, feel, and you would remember the guitar to be that much better if you did take her out to every campfire for the next decade.



Blue Apple said:


> Just picked up my new "campfire guitar"... a 2005 Martin 000-16GT.


----------



## lofasz

Just received 2008 000-18GE Martin,adi top


----------



## sneakypete

I see that label quite a bit on line in Japan, looks like theres something...binding?... around the soundhole, might mean it`s laminate...it often does on those from that time. The guitar shares some characteristics of my old Yamaha Dynamics which were evidently made by Suzuki, before Yamaha got their own factory up and running in `66 from what I`ve read. The headstock, the general shape and size of the guitar, the Yamahas had the one bolt on the bridge, Kawais seem to have had two...those white dots on the bridge hide bolts holding down the bridge...at least on my Yamahas it does. You should be able to tell if it`s playwood on the back and sides by looking inside, and there might be something stamped on the bridgeblock viewed through the soundhold up where the neck attaches to the body. Good news is...those aren`t rare in japan so if you ever needed to find a donor guitar for parts it would be easy through a service like Rinkya for example. Howz the neck?...straight? Those oldies didn`t have a truss rod before the mid `60...the necks on my old Yamaha Dynamics are very straight, got some going back to the early and mid `50s...but the necks are freakin fat...whats yours like? I love my old MIJ nylon straings, I have a whole bunch from several makers, just love the tone of em. Sometimes I drop a pen flashlight into the soundhole and place my small point and shoot digital camera in there to snap pics of the bracing and insides. Some of mine have been really played before I got em, which is fine with me, I don`t have to worry about putting dings into them which always happens no matter how hard I try not to. 
I`d like to see more pics of yours.


----------



## Mooh

sneakypete said:


> I see that label quite a bit on line in Japan, looks like theres something...binding?... around the soundhole, might mean it`s laminate...it often does on those from that time.


Laminate. The top wood grain appears flatsawn rather than quartered.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## paddy

sneakypete said:


> Howz the neck?...straight? Those oldies didn`t have a truss rod before the mid `60...the necks on my old Yamaha Dynamics are very straight, got some going back to the early and mid `50s...but the necks are freakin fat...whats yours like?
> ...snip...
> I`d like to see more pics of yours.


Wow, I've had this thing for years and didn't know as much about it as you guys figured out in a look at some photos! 

I'm pretty sure it is plywood, given its origin. The neck is pretty straight, but yes, very fat - I used to have an Ibanez fender-style electric, and found it easier to play just from the neck, which was a bit wider and a lot skinnier than this one.

Couple more photos of the back and side, not great for detail, but probably all it's worth. 

Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## sneakypete

oh yeah the one piece back is more than likely plywood...not that thats always a bad thing, I have an old Koga all laminate that sounds pretty freakin good to my unrefined ears. And I`ve been buying and cleaning old MIJs for a few years over here and I always leave some wiggle room in what I write `cause I`ve been surprised too many times to pretend I know everything there is to know about em, but I have had more than my share of luck with the MIJ nylons and that one of yours is really clean...looks very well taken care of, the tuners look almost new in the pics and those were the weak point in the old Yamaha Dynamics though other makers here used better quality tuners on theirs decades ago, like S. Yairi among others. Still, when I get the old Dynamics I remove the tuners and soak them in a plastic peanut butter jar with a Japanese bathroom tile cleaner liquid...hey, they come out very clean...doesn`t remove rust but sure takes the 40/50 years of grime away. We have a Kawai store locally, but they only sell pianos now and it`s not always easy finding info on the old MIJ acoustics since it seems record keeping was not a priority, even for a huge compamy like Yamaha, data on the Dynamics is scant and doesn`t come from the company but rather from the small but rabid collectors groups around Japan. So have a ball with the Kawai, I bet there aren`t very many around where you are.


----------



## guitarsmark

My Samick LW-017A (The Samick has been refinished to have no gloss on it as the previous owner had devided that it would be fun to write all over it with a perm. marker....)










And my pride & joy a Martin d15-12 that my dad & a bunch of friends all got me for my birthday/helping them learn to play gift...


----------



## Wood

Here's my 2007 Taylor GS Custom

Figured mahogany back and sides
Western Cedar top
Cocobolo headstock overlay
Shortscale neck (24 7/8")
Flame maple body, neck and headstock binding
Snowflake inlays
transparent pickguard

Ohhh the tone!!!


----------



## stoptail

I already posted it in the vintage section but what the heck , it is my acoustic .

1952 J45










[/IMG]


----------



## Graham

Wood said:


> Here's my 2007 Taylor GS Custom
> 
> Figured mahogany back and sides
> Western Cedar top
> Cocobolo headstock overlay
> Shortscale neck (24 7/8")
> Flame maple body, neck and headstock binding
> Snowflake inlays
> transparent pickguard
> 
> Ohhh the tone!!!


Gotta say Taylor make beautiful guitars!!

Looking for a GC8 one day!


----------



## hollowbody

I'm not much of an acoustic player, but I've got myself a sweet Guild DV-52 that sounds fantastic and does everything I need an acoustic to do. I might consider an 000 some day, but for now, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Graham

hollowbody said:


> I'm not much of an acoustic player, but I've got myself a sweet Guild DV-52 that sounds fantastic and does everything I need an acoustic to do. I might consider an 000 some day, but for now, I'm a happy camper.


Best bang for the buck in a rosewood/spruce dread, bar none!

I just sold mine, only because I have moved to the mini jumbo size. If I was a dread player the DV-52 would be the last one in the stable.

Congrats and a beautiful guitar! 'Course I could be a bit biased.kkjuw


----------



## simescan

Hey Hollowbody, ..That is one sweet Guild, man.
I can almost hear it, just from the pics. Congrats!


----------



## hollowbody

Graham said:


> Best bang for the buck in a rosewood/spruce dread, bar none!
> 
> I just sold mine, only because I have moved to the mini jumbo size. If I was a dread player the DV-52 would be the last one in the stable.
> 
> Congrats and a beautiful guitar! 'Course I could be a bit biased.kkjuw





simescan said:


> Hey Hollowbody, ..That is one sweet Guild, man.
> I can almost hear it, just from the pics. Congrats!


Thanks guys! Yeah, it's a really great sounding acoustic. Very full and warm sounding and certainly as good as the D-28 I played at L&M the other day (except the D-28 smelled better). It has a huge fretboard, much wider than the Martins, so it's great for fingerpicking. And the volume and projection on the guitar are stupendous.

There's only one problem. The guitar is my gf's dad's kqoct

She had her eye on it a couple years back and he ended up buying it (with the intention of eventually giving it to her). It's on indefinite loan to us right now. Hopefully it stays that way for a while.


----------



## kibble

Hey Jeff,
WOW - an exquisite Jumbo. Close to a 0000 shape - I have an M38
but I dare say yours has more embellishment - very tasteful.
What does that lower bout measure - 16"?
kibble


----------



## six-string

the old girl...
Guild G-37 blonde. from Westerly Rhode Island circa 1976 if memory serves...
i bought this in about 78 @ Richmond Trading Post in Toronto.
maple back and sides. beautiful arched back and fantastic cross-bracing.
this thing is built to outlast everything.
still plays like a dream


----------



## Guest

My main acoustic now is a Taylor 314ce:

















My Mahogany Baby Taylor:









I guess I do belong here. I do own a Canadian guitar! This is my favorite to take camping!


----------



## stratnoob

Graham said:


> Best bang for the buck in a rosewood/spruce dread, bar none!
> 
> I just sold mine, only because I have moved to the mini jumbo size. If I was a dread player the DV-52 would be the last one in the stable.
> 
> Congrats and a beautiful guitar! 'Course I could be a bit biased.kkjuw


Drool :bow:


----------



## brownman

Norman B20, Art and Lutherie, Yamaha classical, Washburn Rover...sorry had to include rest of my collection..

Love canadian guitars!


----------



## Claudia

This is my 10 string, 5 pair Brazilian "viola". Photos below are from before i bought it ( looking dirty!)

















This is how it looks like now....
















and this is how a 10 string sounds like:

http://violeirosdobrasil.ning.com/mu...user&shuffle=1


----------



## zontar

Nice 10 string there.

I tried one of these in a music store once--and it sounded great.

It might take me a bit of time to get used to the 10 strings and the tuning, but I love my 12 string, so it may not be too hard to get used to.
If I'd had the money at the time I may have bought it.

It cleaned up nicely.

Now to get strings back on it, and play.


----------



## blurr

NICE!
Please excuse my newbie question....
what type of wood is the back?


----------



## sneakypete

blurr said:


> NICE!
> Please excuse my newbie question....
> what type of wood is the back?


BZZZZZZTT...what is flame maple　Alex?


----------



## zontar

Here's a more in focus shot of my classical than the one I posted way back when, you can see the beautiful rosewood sides, and the back matches as well.

It's a taro--a 70's stuent MIJ model.


----------



## zontar

I don't think I've ever posted my S&P Woodland Cedar 12 string.

Great bang for the buck, this guitar didn't cost much, but it sounds great.


----------



## darksider

Here's my Beneteau Baritone purchased from Don Ross - a sonic cannon! Englemann/Padouk










And my Cornerstone Zion longscale custom - Lutz Spruce/Tasmanian Blackwood


----------



## wkriski

*my blue Acoustic guitar*

Here's my blue Ibanez acoustic shown in this video


----------



## neptune46

good looking!!


----------



## pattste

Gibson Custom Shop Limited Edition Northern Jumbo


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

This thread just made the forum top 5 viewed threads. Awesome!


----------



## Teddy

Here you go, a Takamie EF371C.

http://picasaweb.google.ca/moistjoyce/Desktop#


----------



## bw66

My S&P Showcase Flame Maple Dreadnought:


































Purchased in March 2008


----------



## bw66

And the Takamine Flame Maple Dreadnought that it replaced:


































I think I bought it in 1983. Currently tuned to ADGCEA (up a fourth from standard).


----------



## bw66

And a few more pics:


----------



## smorgdonkey

Whoah!! Downsize the pictures man!!

It's dead easy in Photobucket.


----------



## bw66

Ooops! Sorry. My browser automatically resizes them, so I never noticed how big they were. kqoct Should be better now.

Brian


----------



## Bryan

So here's my pride and joy . http://www.nanwob.net/guitars/v/paragon/Knot/ 
Love it . The sound is amazing . It's eye candy for sure . I recently had Rob lower the action which took some of the bass response away , but not enough to make a difference . I am in the process of buying some new strings to try from The Twelth Fret , Newtone Heritage Series strings . I am hoping that the lower tension will allow me to do a grand barre with greater ease .


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Everyone post their photos here as well:

http://guitarscanada.com/group.php?do=grouppictures&groupid=14


----------



## bw66

Bryan said:


> So here's my pride and joy . http://www.nanwob.net/guitars/v/paragon/Knot/
> Love it . The sound is amazing . It's eye candy for sure . I recently had Rob lower the action which took some of the bass response away , but not enough to make a difference . I am in the process of buying some new strings to try from The Twelth Fret , Newtone Heritage Series strings . I am hoping that the lower tension will allow me to do a grand barre with greater ease .


Beautiful instrument! I'd be afraid to play it!




Jeff Flowerday said:


> Everyone post their photos here as well:
> 
> http://guitarscanada.com/group.php?do=grouppictures&groupid=14


Which leads me to my as yet unanswered question: How do I join a social group?

I've looked at the instructions in the FAQ and I can't find anything that I can click on to join. Do I need a minimum post count?

Brian


----------



## Bryan

bw66 said:


> Beautiful instrument! I'd be afraid to play it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads me to my as yet unanswered question: How do I join a social group?
> 
> I've looked at the instructions in the FAQ and I can't find anything that I can click on to join. Do I need a minimum post count?
> 
> Brian


I also have looked high & low for something to click on ???? to join the Acoustic Lovers social group to post pics . 
Can you help Jeff ?


----------



## bw66

Good to know I'm not the only one! I was beginning to think I might be missing something embarrassingly obvious.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

By clicking the join group link below the list of discussions.


----------



## bw66

kqoct Got it, thanks!


----------



## Valdez

Here's my Larrivee...


----------



## -TJ-

here is an update of my acoustic family

I got the classical last week and really love it, it is an excellent guitar.....I still wish to add an archtop, a 12 string, a jumbo, and maybe a parlour... no big rush to do so though


----------



## JohnEsmokes

Here's my new baby! 


















most beautiful guitar ever!


----------



## Starbuck

Wow! An Estaban, I have heard of them!! Good luck with your birdhouse....


----------



## Ian John

I think birds have better taste!!


----------



## J0hnnyCanuck

Taylor 514CE









1979 Yamaki









1985 Ovation..bleh









Epiphone Mandolin









1959 Gibson J45








I also have a martin backpacker which I've dragged everywhere.


----------



## notjoeaverage

My Norman ST 68 CW w/ Fishman prefix pro ebony bridge pins and a compensated bone saddle I made myself.


----------



## -TJ-

the collection keeps growing


----------



## corailz

That's mine...It's a StoneBridge CM22(Durango)


----------



## Blue Apple

I already posted this in the vintage section but I guess it I can post it here as well...

Here's my all original 1956 D-18


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

*Acoustic Telecaster ?*

Have you ever seen an acoustic Telecaster ?








I bought this very old Norman B-20, serial number # 5342 (I don't know the year it wass made, help me if you can) for $100.00 in a pawn shop. The bridge wass crack and the neck wass like a twist banana with an action of about one inch high. I crafted a new brige out of rosewood and create a custom curly maple Telecaster style neck to fit the body, this one had the neck screw on the body, so it wass a easy swap. I also add a Custom Shop Nocaster neck tele pickup in the sounhole. This guitar look primitive (like a "50" tele) but it "feel" right and offer lot of Mojo, one of my favorite player of all time in the acoustic category.


----------



## bw66

That is one cool looking guitar. I love the grain in the top wood - I'm assuming that its not spruce, what is it, do you know?


----------



## Alain Moisan

bw66 said:


> That is one cool looking guitar. I love the grain in the top wood - I'm assuming that its not spruce, what is it, do you know?


Old Norman B-20 all have birsh plywood tops. This looks just like that.


----------



## IBANEZ/MILLER

[video=youtube;GwBbh_]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwBbh_[/video]Here's a few of mine. They're not high end guitars, but as a so so luthier I've made them sing. My favorite is what I now call an Ibanez/Miller. It was burned in a fire, bridge pulled out of the body, edging burnt away, top and sides badly burned. Rebuilt sides with maple sawdust mixed with resin glues. Using a trapeze to the bridge as the top still can't withstand a peg hole bridge.. Has piezio elctronics. Out of the sound hole on both top and bottom are purple and blue "ghost flames"[video=youtube;GwBbh_]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwBbh_[/video]


----------



## Brigham

http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/3kv8msgIu3yfdWf1YfM-pQ?feat=directlink

here's my Larrivee L-05


----------



## b-nads

Here's my latest purchase - Larrivee D-03FM Flamed Maple special edition (only 10 made). The sound of this guitar is unbelievable - sweet balance, warm, and articulate, with a fluid resonance.


----------



## Steve Adams

I have to get a photo of my acoustics up.

I have a tack GB-7, vester martin copy, a saga (needs work), a cheap something or other that I bought in florida that acutally plays pretty good. with a setup I figure it should be a keeper.


----------



## Vack

My main guitar: Alhambra J3 (Spanish brand steel strings) A wondergful choice with a nice prize in Spain:



My Second Choice: Yamaha apx4. Only for fun.

My real guitar (other picture is taken from web):


----------



## razputin88

Here's a little number I picked up for kicks. Made by Gary Stroup, luthier in Colorado. While the finish isn't great, it's all handmade, great sounding and a blast to play. I love the parlour size and the unique look of the guitar.

http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/ab200/razputin88/?action=view&current=stroup1.jpg








Just so they don't have to travel Razputin,hope you don't mind..Ship


----------



## xuthal

Heres my Norman i got back in February


----------



## Gazoo

Here's my S&P Woodland Folk great little guitar that keeps sounding better everyday!


----------



## xuthal

Jane largetongue


----------



## monson

Here's my FENIX


----------



## bagpipe

My acoustic "collection". The Larrivee is the newest one - first time that I've gotten them all together to take a pic. These were all bought new in the Ottawa area:


Washburn D20S/N : bought in 1994
Larrivee OM-05 : bought this year, Feb 2010
Taylor 214 : bought in 2007


----------



## Ship of fools

How are you liking the Larrivee bagpipe, they are pretty sweet sounding guitars aren't they.ship


----------



## Gnome

I've been building these guitars for many years.....they are slowly becoming known to musicians. Norm Gnome Guitars


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I have tried several times to post some pictures of two of my acoustic guitars I'll try once more. One is a 1959 Gibson J45 the other is one built by a B. C. Luthier here goes. After numerous tries, I give up my pictures are going to be lost in cyberspace forever.


----------



## Lady Luthier

WarrenG said:


> That was my first one, which I kept. It was pretty ambitious with hand-bending the cutaway. To think I wanted to add a Laskin bevel too... uh, no.
> 
> W.


TELL ME ABOUT IT!! hand bending the cutaway can be so intence. I thought it was so amazing, when i bent the cutaway i just finished building. Soon as she soffened up enough, the rose wood just wrapped right around the pipe. To mold wood like that is mind blowing!!


----------



## Lady Luthier

Gnome said:


> I've been building these guitars for many years.....they are slowly becoming known to musicians. Norm Gnome Guitars


Your classical is beautiful Norm, what wood's did you use for the back and sides? I can not see in the photo there. All of your guitars are georgous to be honest. I love the arch top aswell as the classical! I think those two are my favorites. The Gnome inlay is just brilliant haha.

How long is " many years"? Norm??


----------



## adglad

This is my Gibson Northern Jumbo. I was told by L&M that it is 1 of 65. It is identical to a Southern Jumbo except for a Limited Edition w/ maple leaf on the back of the headstock. Signed by Ren Ferguson.


----------



## andre66

Here is my acoustic i bought yesterday and is now at the shop getting a setup. It's going to have custom light strings put on, i'm still, mostly callous free, and the action lowered.
Norman B20
















Andre


----------



## cracka

I used to have a Samick Greg Bennet but it was stolen. I miss it because it was a great campfire guitar, it was my first fullsize acoustic and I had some work done to it, but gotta move on I guess.









Recently got a Larrivee LV03RE and I love everything about it


----------



## Matiozo

This is my 1968 PAN Acoustic guitar, model number... i've forgotten, the number has worn out... but here it is, and i must upload more photos of it now, it has a new heart... wich is not laminated spruce, and i don't like the 0 fret... it ruines my Fingerstyle playing! (nevermind i cant upload pics!)


----------



## Sneaky

My Ted Thompson T1....


----------



## pattste

adglad said:


> This is my Gibson Northern Jumbo. I was told by L&M that it is 1 of 65. It is identical to a Southern Jumbo except for a Limited Edition w/ maple leaf on the back of the headstock. Signed by Ren Ferguson.



I'm bumping this thread as I had not noticed your message before. I have a Northern Jumbo as well, so two of the 65 are accounted for. We should start a registry! Mine was bought at L&M in Ottawa. I don't know how much work Ren Ferguson actually did on those guitars. It could be anything from actually making them to supervising the build to just signing the label. In any case, it's a nice feeling to own a guitar signed by one of the world's top luthiers. And they're fabulous guitars.


----------



## sivs

Sneaky said:


> My Ted Thompson T1....


I played a couple of ted's guitars at mike's in Calgary. Just fantastic guitars. What are the woods on this one?


----------



## MissMoo

Hello everyone. I'm new here, just found the forum. Here is my guitar, it is nothing special but I really enjoy playing it. I'm hoping one day to have a nice 12 string.
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5731467395_038177af09.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada

MissMoo said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here, just found the forum. Here is my guitar, it is nothing special but I really enjoy playing it. I'm hoping one day to have a nice 12 string.
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5731467395_038177af09.jpg


All guitars are special in their own way. Welcome to the forum too


----------



## tech_1230

*My 1st Acoustic build*

This has become my favorite acoustic , black walnut and cedar top . Sounds so nice .


----------



## zontar

GuitarsCanada said:


> All guitars are special in their own way. Welcome to the forum too


Agreed--on both accounts.

David Lindley made a career out of playing cheap-o electrics, and Ry Cooder's been seen with them--both of them turned out okay...


----------



## tech_1230

Nothing wrong with Yamaha guitars , 1st guitar I had and learned on.


----------



## Mooh

tech_1230 said:


> This has become my favorite acoustic , black walnut and cedar top . Sounds so nice .


Walnut and cedar is a nice combination. I have a guitar-shaped bouzouki (www.houseguitars.com) in walnut and cedar that has a very nice tone. Nice work on yours.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62

My Ibanez Jamboree acoustic and my Sakura Hummingbird copy.

The Ibanez is more mellow and sweet, while the Sakura is bright/voice with lots of punch.


----------



## tech_1230

Thanks Mooh ,appreciated. Hope things are back to normal soon for you . Really really like your work .


----------



## triplec

New to this forum...posted some other pics in my intro post

2011 Martin D-28P


----------



## gretschfan

My German Antique Hess (original and playable)

http://s1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc507/lclermont5/


----------



## tributcher

*Morgan Monroe - Creekside MV-EC-45*

Here's my Morgan Monroe - Creekside MV-EC-45.


----------



## tributcher

Here's my Morgan Monroe - Creekside MV-EC-45.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6765241947/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6765243689/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6765243157/in/photostream/


----------



## Oilerguy

*S.S.Stewarts*

Hi. I just stumbled upon this great site that allows input from all guitar fans of all kinds and would like to introduce myself to the group. I have put together a nice collection of assorted guitars over the years but the ones that seem to keep falling in my lap are great old S.S.Stewart archtops from the 30's to the 60's along with a few Kay's and Harmony's. Of course there are numerous other flattops and electrics in the closet but it's the Stewart's that really interest me. I will include a bunch of pics of them so enjoy. Kindly feel free to email me any comments,replies,corrections or just general guitar talk.Thanks for letting me be part of something Cool! Oilerguy


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Looking forward to seeing some of that gear.


----------



## Oilerguy

I am having a bit of trouble posting the jpegs. When I upload them there is a small red dot beside the file that says undetermined file? Any ideas? Thanks Oilerguy


----------



## Oilerguy

I Think I have it now. Thanks Oilerguy


----------



## Oilerguy

OK Here we go I am finally getting the hang of this stuff.


----------



## Oilerguy

Absolutely Awesome J-45. Any chance of getting a few more pics of it. 
Thanks Oilerguy


----------



## Oilerguy

Love those old Guilds!

http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_5018.jpg
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_4935.jpg
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_4901.jpg
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_5108.jpg
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_5090.jpg


----------



## Oilerguy

*yamaha fg-180*

Hi I love those old Yamaha FG-180's as good ones are getting harder and harder to find especially the made in Japan ones.


----------



## Guest

I bought my fg-180 used in '75. Red label.
Still have it. Never leaving me.


----------



## Oilerguy

How about posting a few pics. I will do the same.Here are mine. Oilerguy









http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_5134.jpg
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_5080.jpg
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_5052.jpg
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/Oilerguy1351/?action=view&current=IMG_5040.jpg


----------



## Guest

Back up to post #146. I sold the El Degas classical.
Looking forward to seeing your guits.


----------



## Cabbage patch

*Vantage VW 150 Accoustic*









Hello to all First timer nice guitars guys I had a 800 C series Taylor My son has a 714 ill have to dig up some pics some time . Here is what i believe to be a 1980 (sn 6052 inside on label) or before Vantage VW150 made by Matsanuko in Japan It has an ebony fretboard bound , Spruce top ,mahogany back sides and neck and a ebony fret bridge. Im guessing the nut is bone .I Found at an antiqe Center and bought with Org HSC for 100.00 I would love to hook up here with some Vantage guitar lovers as that is how I found the site . I was doing research on this guitar. I own 4 other,Vantages plus some Gibsons, Fenders and a Yamaha acoustic ( awesome) and a bunch of Basses I was going to try and get an entire series of Vantage ( AV series I was one away I think but i screwed up and sold my Black AV 30 during a transaction on an amp. After he played it tesing the amp he offered me 300 on the spot. So i Took it.... idiot .....I'd buy it back tomorrow and add money .I might just do that ! I just had a guy from France contact me on my AV330 Ive had on my watch list for a year on ebay and havnt seen one


----------



## ice4351




----------



## BEACHBUM

1968 PALOMINO - Fenders first bolt on neck acoustic



























1972 GUILD D40 - My first acoustic guitar



























1980 SIGMA/MARTIN D10 ANNIVERSARY - Made in Japan. Only 100 produced.


----------



## Suchers80

The last is more than just a guitar. So beatiful, like a beloved woman


----------



## Mooh

A few shots:

Flickr: MoohTooh's Photostream

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> A few shots:
> 
> Flickr: MoohTooh's Photostream
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Very, very nice.


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> Very, very nice.


Thanks man. I added a few detail pictures just now.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid

Mooh, you have some great looking acoustics.
Here are a couple of mine. First is my Martin '03 D-18 Andy Griffith Signature edition with a quilted hog back. The next one is my '03 D-42. One of the best sounding dreads I own.

View attachment 1988
View attachment 1989
View attachment 1990
View attachment 1991
View attachment 1992


----------



## Intrepid

Here is my nice straight braced '68 Martin D-28. Definitely a tone monster.
It's pickguard has been replaced (original was cracked) but check out the straight grained Braz on the back.

View attachment 1993
View attachment 1994
View attachment 8373


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> A few shots:
> 
> Flickr: MoohTooh's Photostream
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Nice collection! That maple baritone is one sweet looking instrument!


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> Nice collection! That maple baritone is one sweet looking instrument!


Thanks. I was shown the log of maple before it was milled. Just pushing a chisel into it was enough to sell me on the wood...though I had been wanting maple anyway. At 27", it's a little short for a baritone, so I keep it tuned between B and D, depending on what gauge of strings it's strung with.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## brimc76

Here are my 2 acoustics. A Seagull SWS Maritime Folk and a Martin OM-28 Marquis bought on Martin's 175th Anniversary year.

View attachment 2184


----------



## allthumbs56

My latest love, 2008 Gibson J-185



















Been looking for one I like as much as my 75' Yamaki for a long time


----------



## allanr

My acoustics are quite a bit smaller than my electrics. But I have several of them...
View attachment 3192

From left: Gibson 1940s soprano, National Resophonic Triolian, Kala acoustic/electric (solid mahogany), 1954 Regal Wendell Hall Teeviola, Ceniza by T & K 5-string solid koa (one just like this was used by Eddy Vedder on his uke album), Epiphone Mandobird IV (not technically acoustic or even technically a uke), Risa Soprano Stick (nylon string solid body piezo), Gold Tone BUC banjolele. 
Not shown is my Martin SO, my baritone, my vintage plastic uke, or my Sonny Daze cigar box uke,


----------



## marcos

I usually dont get excited too much about acoustics but man,these are really beautifull instrumnets. I only have the one cheapo Martin. Its really a fine little guitar and sounds fantastic when plugged in.


----------



## vlad

My Gibby Dove Quilt Ltd. only 20 made.


----------



## Intrepid

Nice photo, great looking Gibby!


vlad said:


> My Gibby Dove Quilt Ltd. only 20 made.


----------



## vlad

Intrepid said:


> Nice photo, great looking Gibby!


Thanks! yes, she's a beauty and sings wonderfully.


----------



## Gearhead88

Epiphone EL-00 Vintage Sun Burst , Art & Lutherie Ami Cedar Antique Burst .


----------



## bagpipe

Thats a beauty. I never realised before how narrow those are in the waist. Probably still feels pretty big when you're sitting down playing it though ?





allthumbs56 said:


> My latest love, 2008 Gibson J-185


----------



## ronmac

Gearhead, I owned an EL-00 identical to yours and thought it was a tremendous guitar, especially at that price point.

If I ever win the lottery I will be sure to pick up a J185. They are very versatile, and seem to project like nothing else.

It must be spring. I have guitar lust after a long, hard winter.


----------



## Gearhead88

My latest acquisition ..............


----------



## Golden Era

D28 Authentic 1937


----------



## Jackfish

My L-48 beaten, but not broken.


----------



## Gearhead88

Group shot










1974 Fender F 75 , Art & Lutherie Ami - cedar top , Epiphone EL-00 , Art & Lutherie 12 string - Cedar top , Dean Resonator- Chrome , Republic Highway 61 resonator - distressed copper , Dean Resonator - distressed copper , 2014 Gibson J 45 Northern .


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## BMW-KTM




----------



## mhammer

My 1937 Kalamazoo. Just an amazing neck with a fairly pronounced V. I replaced the folded sheet metal tailpiece with a better trapeze type from Stew-Mac, and the rather nondescript pickguard is somewhere in the garage. Apart from that, unaltered. Some of the folks here who have come by my garage can tell you it plays like a dream.


----------



## Steve C

I'm not an expert, but model KG-21 ?


----------



## mhammer

Correct! You're more of an expert than you think.


----------



## Muddym




----------



## rollingdam

2009 D18 2014 D-15 M burst 1996 Larrivee L 05


----------



## mhammer

Is that a Gordon Lightfoot autograph I see?


----------



## rollingdam

mhammer said:


> Is that a Gordon Lightfoot autograph I see?


Yes it is Gord's autograph


----------



## Thornton Davis

This is my Epiphone DR-500MCE, which is one of Epi's Masterbuilt Series offerings. It doesn`t get a lot of use cause I`m a bass player, but it`s good to have around when a creative moment hits.



TD


----------



## johnnyshaka

On the left is the first guitar I bought for myself nearly 20 years ago...a Norman B15...nothing fancy but I loved the look of it as it was different than everything else hanging on the wall that day. On the right is my first attempt at a repair project...a Fender MA-1 3/4...it had a cracked heal and a lose tuner. It's been 6 months sine the repair and I still play it everyday. I haven't bothered to get it properly refinished where it was glued (and I may never do it) but I don't really care how it looks because it works.


----------



## Johnny Canso

Hello folks! Here's a few of my "go to" girls.....

2013 D-28


2008 HD-16R


1970 D-18


----------



## caperrob

[/URL][/IMG][URL=http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/canuckdartnut/media/My%20Martin_zps6evthchs.jpg.html][/URL]

Here's my GPCPA4R. I was playing a Yamaha F-310 so it is a big step up!! It took me a little while to get used to the wider neck and longer scale. I'm a little obsessed with getting the right pick and I tried about a dozen until I got some Martin heavy (celluoid) that seem to do the trick. it rings out pretty nicely and has that nice rich Martin tone. Now I have GAS for another Martin 

Some very very fine guitars posted here folks!!! Bravo!!! Take a bow!!!


----------



## knight_yyz

Taylor 416ce Grand Symphony (My favorite pick for this one is the black tortex Jazz 3 style at .5mm)


----------



## finboy

advanced jumbo historic









1994 j100 xtra (spruce/mahogany)


----------



## exhausted

Current favourites.

Taylor GC5









Taylor T5C2 Koa Custom


----------



## High/Deaf

Johnny Canso said:


> Hello folks! Here's a few of my "go to" girls.....
> 
> 2013 D-28


Great taste in guitars! Won't say anything about the beer though (mama always said "If you don't have anything nice to say....").


----------



## jtracy62

Martin DCPA5.
Martin D17
Guild D4-12


----------



## caperrob

exhausted - I heard a lot about those Taylor T5 guitars - I would love to hear how it sounds.


----------



## J0hnnyCanuck

I bought another 12 string, a brother to keep the '59 Gibson J45 company:


----------



## J0hnnyCanuck

...And a picture of the Gibsons together.


----------



## fsone

I haven't purchased an acoustic as yet, but when i do it will be a Norman B12.


----------



## Mooh

My number one, a 1995 Beneteau.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

A view of the fingerboard inlay.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets

Hope these photos of my Adi/Cocobolo PRS Private Stock Angelus show up. This is my primary steel string acoustic guitar. I love it's tone and playability.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Wow. That's a beautiful guitar. Very nice.


----------



## Guyfrets

Thanks, Stratin2traynor.


----------



## Mooh

This is my "instructional" guitar, every day lesson guitar. A former student of mine, Joshua House (www.houseguitars.com) made it for me when he was just starting out as a builder. Classical size body, 14 fret steel string neck, sapele back and sides, spruce top, ebony bridge and fingerboard. It originally didn't have the scallop cutaway, he added that for me when it went back for a refret and a re-finish a couple of years ago. It also has a side sound hole (once had two, but I got Josh to close one). It's been an experiment, and a fun one too. Amplifies well, comfy to play, sounds great. Josh has been a great help to me over the years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

Another shot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets

Mooh said:


> I hear great things about Josh House guitars and have found some impressive sound clips of them online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "instructional" guitar, every day lesson guitar. A former student of mine, Joshua House (www.houseguitars.com) made it for me when he was just starting out as a builder. Classical size body, 14 fret steel string neck, sapele back and sides, spruce top, ebony bridge and fingerboard. It originally didn't have the scallop cutaway, he added that for me when it went back for a refret and a re-finish a couple of years ago. It also has a side sound hole (once had two, but I got Josh to close one). It's been an experiment, and a fun one too. Amplifies well, comfy to play, sounds great. Josh has been a great help to me over the years.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets

Hello Mooh, I've heard great things about Josh House guitars and found some really impressive sound clips online.


----------



## Mooh

Guyfrets said:


> Hello Mooh, I've heard great things about Josh House guitars and found some really impressive sound clips online.


If I get to it, I'll post pictures of 2 other House instruments.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets

Great!!! I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Mooh

Guyfrets, here you go.

Walnut and cedar bouzouki/mando-cello sort of thing. The sun inlay is maple burl in ebony.











Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets

Hey Mooh,
Impressive collection. How do the House guitars sound compared to your 1995 Beneteau?


----------



## exhausted

caperrob said:


> exhausted - I heard a lot about those Taylor T5 guitars - I would love to hear how it sounds.


I'm still getting used to it and trying to find the best strings for it. Currently I have 12-54 electric strings with a plain third. Trying to find a balance. As an acoustic, it's strictly a plug in thing as is has little volume on its own. Overall it leans electric. Electrically, being a full hollowbody (it's the size of a 335/330/Casino), it's quite unique. I would call it closest to a telecaster maybe but it's definitely its own thing.. As an electric it doesn't sound like anything else I have.

Playability is great. Neck is nice. Build quality is amazing. The sound is hard to describe. I should do some clips.


----------



## Mooh

Guyfrets said:


> Hey Mooh,
> Impressive collection. How do the House guitars sound compared to your 1995 Beneteau?


Apples and oranges, both great at their own thing. My favourite House is the full cutaway on the far right in the photo above. It amplifies more easily than the Beneteau (both with K&K pickups) as it's not as loud or boomy, but I prefer the Beneteau when mic-ed and straight acoustically. The House is lovely when fingerpicked and the Beneteau excels when flat picked, though they both can do double duty well. Some days it's hard to choose. The Beneteau has been re-fretted (by Josh House). Fwiw, both builders have been fantastic to deal with, no issues, no attitude, great communication, whether it was the first order or last. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets

Mooh said:


> Apples and oranges, both great at their own thing. My favourite House is the full cutaway on the far right in the photo above. It amplifies more easily than the Beneteau (both with K&K pickups) as it's not as loud or boomy, but I prefer the Beneteau when mic-ed and straight acoustically. The House is lovely when fingerpicked and the Beneteau excels when flat picked, though they both can do double duty well. Some days it's hard to choose. The Beneteau has been re-fretted (by Josh House). Fwiw, both builders have been fantastic to deal with, no issues, no attitude, great communication, whether it was the first order or last.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks for sharing the info above, Mooh. My background is classical guitar so I gravitate to alternate tuning, finger-style playing on steel string acoustic. There's a Josh House GA with bear claw sitka over quilted cherry on an online website (not sure if we're allowed to mention retailers or provide links to them here) that I keep returning to, ergo my question. Do you have any sound clips of the guitars in your collection?


----------



## Mooh

Hmmm...no sound clips at the moment, though I could put some together. 

I've had the privilege of playing many JH guitars before they leave the shop, or seeing them in mid build. Fascinating process. That guitar would be at Paramount I imagine. I don't remember seeing that guitar before it left the shop, but that cherry was something to behold, that I recall. Cherry is a very nice tonewood to my ears. I really like his grand auditorium shape, as well as the volute shape.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets

Yep, Paramount is where it is. The sound clips for that guitar always leave me wishing I could take it for a spin.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Just picked this up yesterday from Avenue in Edmonchuck.











Serial number removed for security



























It is a Baritone with tuning B E A D F# B
Strings - .016 - .070
New 2011 model
The guy at Avenue Guitars told me they haven't brought in any new stock since the summer of 2012. Not sure if they're going out of business or what. The place certainly was not as cramoed fore space as I was used to seeing it.


----------



## Gearhead88

Awesome !!!
A real looker and I bet it sounds nice.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Here's a quick sample of how the Baritone-6 sounds.



__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fbmw-ktm%2Fbaritoneclip


----------



## StratCat

Taylor 814ce


----------



## n.milburn

A few peeks at some of my guitars:


----------



## n.milburn

And a few more...


----------



## Guyfrets

Hey Ned, I'd love to hear your Evo FF up close and personal. Let us know if and when your going to be back in the GTA.


----------



## davetcan

I've only got one. As bad as I play electric I am abysmal on an acoustic. PRS SE Angelus Custom.


----------



## SGJones

1963 J-45. I have added a rosewood bridge since this picture. Made it what it should be.


----------



## SGJones

The little guys. 1944 00-18, 1949 LG-1, and 1934 KG-11.


----------



## b-nads

SGJones said:


> 1963 J-45. I have added a rosewood bridge since this picture. Made it what it should be.


WOW!!! That is a beauty.


----------



## n.milburn

Guyfrets said:


> I'd love to hear your Evo FF up close and personal. Let us know if and when your going to be back in the GTA.


Hi Guyfrets, Thanks. Sure thing. Best way is to link up with me on Facebook, since I post much of my doings on there. Or dash off an email to me. My website (grossly out of date) has my email address somewhere. I try not to post it much anymore online, because it is an invitation for spam-bots. I've got a YouTube channel with a few people playing and giving their thoughts of my first Evo, if you wished to look:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKPy4vY4tz3ywheyz2z7d_w

If the link doesn't work, you can just search for my name.

Cheers!!


----------



## Guyfrets

Hello Ned,
I had already discovered your youtube channel and listened to/watched most of the videos. The Evo FF sounds great in the videos so I can only imagine how much better it sounds "in the flesh". Ergo my comment above. Thanks for responding. Much appreciated.
Regards!


----------



## Gearhead88

J0hnnyCanuck said:


> I bought another 12 string, a brother to keep the '59 Gibson J45 company:


I totally missed this , cool 12 string !.

Was trying to figure out more about the one I bought at L&M a little over a year and a half ago. It was used and at a price I could not ignore.

Yours is a songwriter special , there is also a songwriter deluxe studio.

Mine is a songwriter deluxe , Sitka spruce top , Indian rosewood back n' sides , Ebony fingerboard and bridge , abalone rosette , mop fret marker inlays.

The pickguard was cracked and starting to split / delaminate when I got it , L&M was good enough to arrange for a replacement pickguard for me. Changing it out was easy. 

I keep it tuned down half a step and it lives in it's case with a humidifier 99% of the time.



















I'm not sure what year it is ? 2007 ? 2006 ?


----------



## pattste

Gearhead88 said:


> I'm not sure what year it is ? 2007 ? 2006 ?


The serial number should tell you. For instance, 03202652 means:

0 - Bozeman
320 - the instrument was produced on November 16
2 - the instrument was produced in 2002
652 - and was the 152nd instrument stamped that day (assuming they started at 500).


----------



## Gearhead88

Thank's


----------



## KoskineN

Here are mine:

Larrivée LV-03RE
Boucher Studio Goose
Eko Rio Bravo 12 strings(probably from the late 60's)


----------



## ronmac




----------



## jimmy c g

new gibby first post as gold member oh yeah


----------



## greco

jimmy c g said:


> new gibby first post as gold member oh yeah


Beautiful!!! 
I love that style of shoulder and the old looking burst and colours.
Which model is it? 

ENJOY!!


----------



## jimmy c g

thanks greco its a standard j 45,2015 Christmas gift to myself a few months ago, there is some reflection from the sun crating a circle effect


----------



## garrettdavis275

First is the Epi EL-00 that was sacrificed as a guest book at our wedding. Turned out nicely, though I miss playing her from time to time. Had that cool parlor sound.

Second is my Seagull SWS Rosewood. This one lives on the couch 90% of the time so it's easy to get at for song ideas and noodling, and it annoys my wife mightily. Both are a noble cause in the life of a guitar.


----------



## Robert1950

Seems to be more than a few dead links, even in the last year in this thread.


----------



## Robert1950

My couch guitar. Fender CP-100 parlour guitar. Cost me $135 with stand. I doubt it had 2 hours on it. Really fun to play.


----------



## Robert1950

Epiphone EJ-200ce. Got this set up and it sounds good. I especially like the electronics. I have the blend slightly favouring the nanomag pickup at the end of the fingerboard and the EQ turned down the nanoflex (under the bridge) pickup. I actually run it through an Ampeg BA-108 bass amp with an up graded wide range 125w speaker. EQ set to 4-6-4. Vol. at 4. 

The only problem I am having is, with the size,... it's a super jumbo with a lower bout of 17". It's a bit awkward. I find doing a Bb barre chord really awkward. Having a small hand with short finders doesn't help. I'll give myself a few months to get used to it. This is a strumming and picking guitar. I can see why Pete Townshend likes this style.


----------



## Steve6D

This is the only one I have at the moment.

And that's perfectly fine...


----------



## Robert1950

Looks great, but I cann't make out the name/icon on the headstock


----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> Looks great, but I cann't make out the name/icon on the headstock


Alvarez-Yairi I believe. Beautiful guitar -- don't see those much in my neck o' the woods.


----------



## Steve6D

Robert1950 said:


> Looks great, but I cann't make out the name/icon on the headstock


Alvarez-Yairi...


----------



## Steve6D

High/Deaf said:


> Alvarez-Yairi I believe. Beautiful guitar -- don't see those much in my neck o' the woods.


Actually, I know of only a handful of DY-66's. SLM couldn't give me exact production numbers, but I know it wasn't even listed in the Orion Blue Book for several years (I don't know if it currently is). It's German Maple back and sides with a Cedar top. 

I actually did a blog write up on it a few years ago when I lived in Portland: The Coffin Guitar


----------



## Guyfrets

davetcan said:


> I've only got one. As bad as I play electric I am abysmal on an acoustic. PRS SE Angelus Custom.


Hey davetcan, How do you like your PRS SE Custom? I have a Maryland built (Steve Fischer era) Private Stock Angelus and I love it. You can see photos of my PRS Angelus about half way down page 26 of this thread.


----------



## Davestp1

Started on and always played electrics. Got my first ever acoustic yesterday..


----------



## Blind Dog

Big congrat's on that! 

Very sweet.


----------



## guitarman2

My one and only acoustic. Bought it new almost 7 years ago. Martin HD28V


----------



## Sneaky

I used to have one of those ^

Now I just have this one, Ted Thompson T1 model:


----------



## KeyserSoze

I just picked up a '79 HD-28 this weekend ...fuck I love this neck!


----------



## Guest

I haven't showed off my latest acquisition here.
Early 90's Epi EO2 BK.
Walnut Flutterby


----------



## KeyserSoze

I posted my new purchase on the previous page ...but, here it is again with its smaller counterpart.
'79 HD-28 and '08 OM-21 Special


----------



## LanceT

Continuing with my current interest in Vantage and Matsumoku factory guitars in general, I picked up this 12 string yesterday Vantage model VA12LT from '83 according to the serial no.
I understand the acoustics were likely outsourced to other factories and I'm happy to defer to anyone with more knowledge than I on that.

I have zero prior experience with a 12 string and I find the action crazy high on this to the point of being super difficult to play. Could be an element of a 12 string in general?


----------



## Steadfastly

LanceT said:


> Continuing with my current interest in Vantage and Matsumoku factory guitars in general, I picked up this 12 string yesterday Vantage model VA12LT from '83 according to the serial no.
> I understand the acoustics were likely outsourced to other factories and I'm happy to defer to anyone with more knowledge than I on that.
> 
> *I have zero prior experience with a 12 string and I find the action crazy high on this to the point of being super difficult to play. Could be an element of a 12 string in general?*
> 
> View attachment 22043
> View attachment 22044
> View attachment 22045


Acoustics are harder to play than electrics because the strings are generally thicker and thus harder to fret but the action can be lowered to the point of just above where it will buzz. Take it and have it done. It will make playing it so much easier. 

NOTE: You might want to try lowering it yourself. Remove the nut and file the bottom until you get the desired height but make sure it is filed level. It should be lowered at the bridge as well but doing the nut is a good start.


----------



## bw66

LanceT said:


> ...
> 
> I have zero prior experience with a 12 string and I find the action crazy high on this to the point of being super difficult to play. Could be an element of a 12 string in general?


You may want to try tuning it down a half or a whole step. It's fairly common practice with 12-strings and it might be set-up for lower string tension. There is no reason for the action to be higher than a standard 6-string acoustic.

EDIT: I wouldn't file the nut unless you KNOW it needs to be filed. If you file the nut when you should be filing the bridge (or vice versa) you can really muck things up.


----------



## LanceT

Thanks for the info guys ^^

I'll likely not do anything with the guitar for awhile. I have been messing around with it a bit but it's not likely ever to be a main player so just having it was of more importance at the moment.


----------



## jimmy c g

sunshine on my (round) shoulder makes me happy !!!


----------



## Steve C

Hey guys, my Breedlove...


----------



## jimmy c g

lovely


----------



## Blind Dog

Not likely anyone's going to park a Breedlove, or a 34o Duster, right next to you. I dig the uniqueness, and both are worthy of my copious drool.


----------



## Mooh

House, House, and House.


----------



## Mooh

House, Beneteau, Seagull, Godin.


----------



## Mooh

Beneteau, Beneteau, Godin, Godin, Cox.


----------



## Mooh

Kala, Kala, Kala, Kala, Gold Tone.


----------



## Mooh

Cervantes.


----------



## Mooh

Regal, Dobro.


----------



## Mooh

House, Kala, Moon, Cox, Gold Tone.


----------



## Mooh

House, Beneteau, S&P, House.


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> House, House, and House.





Mooh said:


> House, Beneteau, Seagull, Godin.





Mooh said:


> Beneteau, Beneteau, Godin, Godin, Cox.





Mooh said:


> Kala, Kala, Kala, Kala, Gold Tone.





Mooh said:


> Cervantes.





Mooh said:


> Regal, Dobro.





Mooh said:


> House, Kala, Moon, Cox, Gold Tone.





Mooh said:


> House, Beneteau, S&P, House.


Nice! If your ever looking for an heir...


----------



## Steve C

Blind Dog said:


> Not likely anyone's going to park a Breedlove, or a 34o Duster, right next to you. I dig the uniqueness, and both are worthy of my copious drool.


Blind Dog...LOL, ya but no one said I could play worth a shit!


----------



## High/Deaf

Mooh said:


> House, House, and House.



Beautiful collection, Mooh. Nice houses. I'd particularly like to live in that /\ subdivision.


----------



## jimmy c g

sitka love bear claw near bridge


----------



## Larry

I have a few but my most special and meaningful Acoustic Guitar would be my Gibson J45 Custom that my wife bought for me.

I recently joined this site, it's going to be a nice place to visit daily.


----------



## ronmac

Did someone say "Bear claw"?

My '97 Bourgeois JOMC Dlx










It also has a beautiful display of medulary rays on the top.


----------



## jimmy c g

stunning.


----------



## Mooh

ronmac said:


> Did someone say "Bear claw"?
> 
> My '97 Bourgeois JOMC Dlx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a beautiful display of medulary rays on the top.


That's all kinds of awesome, isn't it!


----------



## ronmac

Just as nice from the backside (curly claro walnut)


----------



## guitarman2

Heres my 3 Martins. HD-28V on the right, D-18GE on the left and D-28 Authentic 1941 in the center. Was going to sell the HD-28V and D-18GE to buy a D-18 Authentic 1939 but I think I'm going to hold off. I'm starting to really take to the D-18GE in a big way and the HD-28V I've had so long its harder to let go. As well its a much different voice than the Authentic so gives me variety.


----------



## Mark Trites

Here is my new to me Garrison acoustic electric, and my Yami 12 string


----------



## Tom T

75' Martin D-41








51' Martin D-18








41' Martin 00-18








Rodney Crowell's old 49' J-50.


----------



## rollingdam

\


----------



## rollingdam

2010 Martin 000 12 fret Custom


----------



## rollingdam

2010 Martin 000 12 fret Custom


----------



## Wardo

This is them except for the Eastman Mandolin and the HD28V that I got back in August - guess I'll need to update the picture some day...lol


----------



## Scotty

LanceT said:


> I have zero prior experience with a 12 string and I find the action crazy high on this to the point of being super difficult to play. Could be an element of a 12 string in general?
> 
> View attachment 22043
> View attachment 22044
> View attachment 22045


Shouldn't be. I bought a Fender 12 string that played well in the late 80's, but time has not been kind and the top has warped under tension (Bridge pulled the top up and it buckled at the soundhole) which now gives it high action except at the nut. Is there anything like that going on with your guitar?


----------



## Guest

I recently picked one up with quite a bit of belly bulge and bridge lifting.
Winter project.


----------



## LanceT

Scotty said:


> Shouldn't be. I bought a Fender 12 string that played well in the late 80's, but time has not been kind and the top has warped under tension (Bridge pulled the top up and it buckled at the soundhole) which now gives it high action except at the nut. Is there anything like that going on with your guitar?


I haven't had it professionally looked at but I don't believe so, it appears to me it may just need a proper setup which I haven't bothered with yet.
I am in no hurry to deal with this as I was more interested in just acquiring the guitar. They're not worth much but they are a bit hard to find.


----------



## redman

Tom T said:


> 75' Martin D-41................................................... very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51' Martin D-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41' Martin 00-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney Crowell's old 49' J-50.


----------



## jdto

Here's my pair. I also have an order in with Halcyon Guitars out in Vancouver that should be done sometime in the spring.


----------



## JethroTech

Hi, Longtime “Let’s See Your Acoustics” lurker, first time “Let’s See Your Acoustics” poster. (From L - R)

-1980 Martin “Custom 15”. This was the guitar that eventually became the
HD-28V. I found it locally on Kijiji about 6 or 7 years ago and said, “I’ll take it,” within the first 30-seconds of strumming it.

-2016 Martin 00L-17 in smoke black. This is one of the few guitars I have ever bought brand new. I wanted a small-bodied “depression” era style guitar that was easy to manage on the couch. For me, this was the answer.

-1994 Dobro DM33. Another recent Kijiji acquisition. This is my first resonator. I’ve been fascinated by them for 30 some years but had never played one until this fall. I can’t put this one down. I like to THINK I sound like Mark Knopfler on “Water of Love”, but I doubt it


----------



## bw66

Nice collection!



JethroTech said:


> ...
> -2016 Martin 00L-17 in smoke black. This is one of the few guitars I have ever bought brand new. I wanted a small-bodied “depression” era style guitar that was easy to manage on the couch. For me, this was the answer.
> ...


I particularly like this one - you don't see a lot of 14-fret parlour sized guitars, most seem to be 12-fret.


----------



## JethroTech

bw66 said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> 
> I particularly like this one - you don't see a lot of 14-fret parlour sized guitars, most seem to be 12-fret.


Thank you. I kept "going to visit" a Gibson Blues Tribute at the L&M by my house--trying to convince myself that that was the guitar for me but I just couldn't get comfortable with only 12-frets to the body. It's not that I need an acoustic guitar to go all EVH on, but those extra 2 frets made all the difference in the world.


----------



## jimmy c g

old and new


----------



## dmc69




----------



## High/Deaf

Got all the girls together in one place. Must be time for a family photo......


----------



## darksider

Nice gits, everyone! I'll post a couple of my old workhorse Lowden O-10 later.

High/Deaf - can you share some details on your Lowden F? I'm guessing that was a Bluedog purchase? I had a Downpatrick F-25 for a while and it was such a great guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wine&Vinyl said:


> Nice gits, everyone! I'll post a couple of my old workhorse Lowden O-10 later.
> 
> High/Deaf - can you share some details on your Lowden F? I'm guessing that was a Bluedog purchase? I had a Downpatrick F-25 for a while and it was such a great guitar.


F35 in Adirondack / ACM (ancient Cuban mahogany). A very recent purchase, and the last acoustic I will ever buy (probably not LOL, but you know how it goes).

It is a very special instrument, IMO. I feel privileged to be the current caretaker of it. I will try and get some pics up - so far, my photography does not do it justice.


----------



## Coach

My latest build. EIR with Bearclaw Lutz.



















Edit: I obviously don't understand how to post pics here. But right clicking and opening pics in new screen works.


----------



## jimmy c g

sunshine on my shoulder, makes me happy


----------



## geetaruke

Yamaha LS16 A.R.E


----------



## Chitmo

I've been neglecting getting an acoustic guitar for years, I just keep getting distracted be shiny electric gear. Anyhow, an opportunity came up to trade one of the electric herd and now I have this fine lady


----------



## R_Rick

My Seagull Artist Mosaic Folk


----------



## dmc69

I accidentally posted a NGD on the electric side.... but voila. 1962 Gibson B-25.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSEhU1BD7CI/


----------



## R_Rick

Was in Truro (NS) today and checked out Mingo Music's annual "yard" sale. I've been on the hunt for a spruce top to go with my cedar top and saw this nicely discounted beaut and couldn't resist. 

Seagull Maritime SWS rosewood.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My gift to self in march I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

My latest. MD-60 Alvarez Masterworks.


















Here is a demos.


----------



## Scriptor

My 1974 (approx) elDegas GB23. A japanese copy of a Gibson Hummingbird. This guitar sound fantastic!


----------



## Guyfrets

Photobucket disabled my photo posts of my PRS Private Stock Angelus #3097 so here it is again.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/iGAKxU][/url]


----------



## Guyfrets

Here's a larger version of the first photo.


----------



## colchar

Not the greatest pictures, but here is the Yamaha LL6 A.R.E. that I grabbed last week:





[url=https://flic.kr/p/VHz53Y]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/WJMyYd][/url][/url]


----------



## AlBDarned

dmc69 said:


> I accidentally posted a NGD on the electric side.... but voila. 1962 Gibson B-25.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSEhU1BD7CI/


Nice axe! But I think they put the bridge on upside down...


----------



## dmc69

AlBDarned said:


> Nice axe! But I think they put the bridge on upside down...


The older models had that upside down bridge. Then they went to the regular looking ones. 

Gibson B-25 1965 Cherry Sunburst Price Guide


----------



## Steadfastly

Scriptor said:


> My 1974 (approx) elDegas GB23. A japanese copy of a Gibson Hummingbird. This guitar sound fantastic!


I have always been enamoured with these guitars. They produced a lot of drool around here when growing up.


----------



## Frenchy99

I love my 1974 Aria 9470 Dove copy


----------



## Frenchy99

And I also love my Vantage WV-250


----------



## jdto

My new and surprising Yamaha LL16 ARE. I was very surprised by how good this sounds when I first played it. I had never really looked at Yamahas before, but after playing this one, I had to have it. I swapped out the tuners for Gotoh 510s as the originals had some play in them. This guitar is a ton of fun.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> My new and surprising Yamaha LL16 ARE. I was very surprised by how good this sounds when I first played it. I had never really looked at Yamahas before, but after playing this one, I had to have it. I swapped out the tuners for Gotoh 510s as the originals had some play in them. This guitar is a ton of fun.
> 
> View attachment 108937




Sweet, I love the colour - the tinted ones are _really_ nice. Those Yammies are canons, they should come with an attenuator built in!

As you know, I recently picked up an LL6 ARE and love it despite also having ignored Yamahas prior to this purchase. But when I played it, a lot of misconceptions and stupid prejudices went right out the window.

In my case I bought a Classic '60s Start for $500, traded that and $100 for a MIA Strat, I then traded that MIA for a MIM Classic '50s lacquer Tele and tweed case, then sold that Classic '50s for $750 (but I kept the tweed case) and used the money to buy my LL6. But when cleaning out my emails earlier today I found one in which someone had offered me a Yamaha LL6T plus cash for my Classic '60s Strat. Turns out I could have cut out a bunch of trading and just gone for that deal _and_ gotten money back. Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one? That being said, I do love my LL6 so cannot complain about how everything worked out in the end.


----------



## jdto

Yeah, the reddish burst is nice on these. My luthier is picking it up tomorrow to give it a good setup and maybe a bone nut (I think I filed the high E a smidge too low, so might as well take advantage). He'll also dress the frets if needed and have it playing like a dream. My J-45 plays better than a lot of electrics after he did his thing.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> Sweet, I love the colour - the tinted ones are _really_ nice. Those Yammies are canons, they should come with an attenuator built in!
> 
> As you know, I recently picked up an LL6 ARE and love it despite also having ignored Yamahas prior to this purchase. But when I played it, a lot of misconceptions and stupid prejudices went right out the window.
> 
> In my case I bought a Classic '60s Start for $500, traded that and $100 for a MIA Strat, I then traded that MIA for a MIM Classic '50s lacquer Tele and tweed case, then sold that Classic '50s for $750 (but I kept the tweed case) and used the money to buy my LL6. But when cleaning out my emails earlier today I found one in which someone had offered me a Yamaha LL6T plus cash for my Classic '60s Strat. Turns out I could have cut out a bunch of trading and just gone for that deal _and_ gotten money back. Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one? That being said, I do love my LL6 so cannot complain about how everything worked out in the end.


Sometimes it's more about the trip than just the destination! 


Re: Yamaha acoustics. I used to sell them in the early 80s. I never ever felt bad when someone chose a Yamaha to take home. There were better guitars in the store but I believed they were always getting a quality, well-built instrument and their money's worth.


----------



## colchar

jdto said:


> Yeah, the reddish burst is nice on these. My luthier is picking it up tomorrow to give it a good setup and maybe a bone nut (I think I filed the high E a smidge too low, so might as well take advantage). He'll also dress the frets if needed and have it playing like a dream. My J-45 plays better than a lot of electrics after he did his thing.



I've never been able to play acoustics worth a crap but my LL6 plays better than most electrics.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, acoustic guitar is a different rig altogether.

My HD28V with 13s is a little easier on the hands than my telecaster with 12s. It's not the action either and the scale lengths are about the same I think. Maybe it's the profile or the V neck is just a little easier and takes less work.


----------



## jdto

I'm tempted to try 13s on my Yammie. My J-45 TV does fine with 12s, but the straight bracing and long scale on the Yammie might respond well to some heavier strings. Hmmm...


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> I'm tempted to try 13s on my Yammie. My J-45 TV does fine with 12s, but the straight bracing and long scale on the Yammie might respond well to some heavier strings. Hmmm...



Martin MSP 4200s are PB and maybe 7 beans for a set. That's what I had on my guitar when you tried it. They are 13s play pretty easy if the set up is right. I've tried lights a few times but always go back to the mediums for more thump and growl.

Tried a set of elixir nano 13s (the ones that have Taylor written on the package) because they have less string noise and I was getting too much of that at the jam albeit playing through an electric guitar amp which didn't help. However, these pigs have less string noise plus they are slicker and don't go off as quickly playing in summer humidity. You lose a bit in tone with elixirs but it's a compromise. 

The other thing with elixirs is that I feel like a dick paying $22 for a set of strings but they do last a long time compared to the MSP strings.


----------



## jdto

Thanks. I've got him putting a set of Martin Retros on it, just because they're what I had on hand and they haven't worked on my J-45 TV. A swap from 12s to 13s shouldn't require much of an adjustment to setup. Maybe a turn on the trussrod. Anyway, we'll see how the Yammie sounds when it comes back with those Retros and a proper setup.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I took it with the new camera 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fatguy




----------



## Timex

Anyone with first hand experiance with the Yamaha A series guitars.I am looking for a working guitar with good feel and sound.


----------



## greco

Timex said:


> Anyone with first hand experience with the Yamaha A series guitars.I am looking for a working guitar with good feel and sound.


This might help us to know more about the "A Series"
Yamaha A-Series Guitars - Complete Comparisons and Reviews | Strumviews.com - complete acoustic, electric guitar product reviews and more

Personally, I am a fan of the new Yamaha 800 series and the "LL" and "LS" series


----------



## Judas68fr

Here's mine, Furch (Stonebridge here in North America) G21-CR (Cedar/Rosewood). Bought it in 2006 back in France, only brought it with me in Canada last week. I had to send it back to the manufacturer a couple years ago, the wood was cracking at the contact between the head and the neck, turned out there was something wrong with the truss road. It was covered by the manufacturer's lifetime warranty, they replaced the neck, for no cost of course.

Now to find a pick up for it...


----------



## TVvoodoo

Wow you guys have a lot of fancy wood. 

This is my old washburn D94. The survivor of hundreds of drunken bonfire parties, camping/canoe trips, 
old fashioned jamborees, even left out in the rain one night when it's owner "retired too early". 










have this crazy thing being built for me over the pond just got pics yesterday. Going to be a love it or hate it kind of thing, I'm ok with that.
I really like to avoid "off the rack" generic guitars for new acquisitions. I want them to have personality, (good or bad LOL)


----------



## AlBDarned

Nice looking double florentine! HNG^%$


----------



## TVvoodoo

they got the neck on it. silly looking thing, but I admit maybe I was enjoying some "refreshments" when I ordered it.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Couple more pics, 










fretted now, and she's now in finish bay... bit darker around the edge than I hoped, but no teardrop burst like I asked, yay!


----------



## TVvoodoo

anyone remember the Northern brand, and the Bradley brands...
What we have here is sort of a mashup of the two... (my name is Bradley, mostly go by brah)


----------



## TVvoodoo




----------



## Morkolo




----------



## jdto

Morkolo said:


>


Wow, great guitars!

Lemme see if I can guess them all:
Martin D18 in the back
Back row: J-45, Country Western, J-35
Front row: Songwriter Deluxe, AJ


----------



## Morkolo

jdto said:


> Wow, great guitars!
> 
> Lemme see if I can guess them all:
> Martin D18 in the back
> Back row: J-45, Country Western, J-35
> Front row: Songwriter Deluxe, AJ


Just about got it, that's a SJ Deluxe in the middle. It should sound good once it gets broken in.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdto

Morkolo said:


> Just about got it, that's a SJ Deluxe in the middle. It should sound good once it gets broken in.


Yeah, give it a couple of years to open up and I bet it’ll sound great


----------



## Guest

Another decade, it should sound as good as Willie's. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## LanceT

Vantage VW-195 with what I "think" is the original case. From 1981 if the serial no. Is to believed.
Cool find.


----------



## StratCat




----------



## Dorian2

My C-C-C (Cheap Canadian Collection).

Left to Right: A&L Cedar with Q1, Seagull ..some number..high gloss 12 string, S6 +Cedar (plays like butter)


----------



## jdto

I received this one on Tuesday. It’s a Halcyon NL-00 in Walnut and Lutz spruce. I’ll do a full NGD with my impressions on the weekend, but so far I am blown away.


----------



## Ship of fools

Really nice looking guitar Jdto he is starting to really come into his own maybe it was good thing that his boss gave up on Canada as he is really being appreciated of his guitar building skills. Every guitar just seems to look so much nicer then his last one and the quality in sound is really showing through, easy to play I will adventure AND THAT TOP lets see some of that Walnut wow. 
I should try to get to his shop sooner then later.


----------



## jdto

Ship of fools said:


> Really nice looking guitar Jdto he is starting to really come into his own maybe it was good thing that his boss gave up on Canada as he is really being appreciated of his guitar building skills. Every guitar just seems to look so much nicer then his last one and the quality in sound is really showing through, easy to play I will adventure AND THAT TOP lets see some of that Walnut wow.
> I should try to get to his shop sooner then later.


Yeah, he is building some really nice guitars. Mine is #214 and he has also built some Tinker guitars during that time, plus working for a long time at Larrivee. He's definitely good at what he does. 

Halcyons aren't fancy, but the beauty comes from the wood itself and the craftsmanship. The walnut on mine is fairly plain (I actually didn't want flamed walnut, but just straight grain). It has some sapwood, too, which is lighter. I'm going to post a NGD thread and take some proper daylight photos tomorrow, so I'll add a link here when that's done.


----------



## Ship of fools

Thanks yep there were both good things and bad things for Larrivee when his son decided to close shop here but because of that we now have Tinker/Halcyons me I never cared for fancy tone was all I ever looked for, but it still is very nice looking can't wait for other pics. congrats man


----------



## Swervin55




----------



## jdto

Ship of fools said:


> Really nice looking guitar Jdto he is starting to really come into his own maybe it was good thing that his boss gave up on Canada as he is really being appreciated of his guitar building skills. Every guitar just seems to look so much nicer then his last one and the quality in sound is really showing through, easy to play I will adventure AND THAT TOP lets see some of that Walnut wow.
> I should try to get to his shop sooner then later.


Here's the NGD with more pics of the walnut. I didn't want flames, so it actually took Ed a while to find some nice walnut without any. I just like the straight grain of walnut and the sapwood is cool, too. 

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ngd-halcyon-nl-00-walnut-and-lutz.198329/


----------



## DerrickT

Lots of affordable fun all tuned up and ready to go. Even the grandson's l'il toy is playable. It's in open E...










__
https://flic.kr/p/26615164938

'78 Fender F-65 / '84ish Sigma DR3-12 / '80 Sigma DM5
04 Norman B20 / '71 Harmony H1223 12 / '72 Harmony H6330 / ToysR Us (it's playable... now)
Nashville ? Mandolin / Mahalo Ukulele

Nothing fancy, but all are good enough for someone with my level of GAS!


----------



## jdto

Here’s my current herd. I was refilling humidifiers and decided to do a group shot.
L to R: Art & Lutherie Roadhouse, Halcyon NL-00, Gibson J-45 True Vintage, Gibson 60s Hummingbird, Blueridge BR160-12


----------



## Mooh

That J-45!


----------



## Steadfastly

jdto said:


> Here’s my current herd. I wasn’t refilling humidifiers and decided to do a group shot.
> L to R: Art & Lutherie Roadhouse, Halcyon NL-00, Gibson J-45 True Vintage, Gibson 60s Hummingbird, Blueridge BR160-12
> 
> View attachment 187433


Beautiful! Can you give us your take on the BR-160-12?


----------



## jdto

Steadfastly said:


> Beautiful! Can you give us your take on the BR-160-12?


Thank you. The Blueridge is big and brash and I like the sound of it. It’s a bit of a beast, but fun for those times I want to play a 12. The tuners aren’t great and I’m considering replacing them. There’s some slip and play in them. 

I don’t play 12-string all that much, but it does a nice job when I feel the urge. If I played 12 more often, I might look for a Larrivee like my dad’s, which is fantastic. This one is still a nice one. If Blueridge guitars are all like this, then one could do a lot worse.


----------



## jdto

Oh yeah, @Steadfastly it has a wide neck, too


----------



## Steadfastly

jdto said:


> Oh yeah, @Steadfastly it has a wide neck, too


Verdy, verdy important.


----------



## Robert1950

My "weak, awkward, slow, puny little girly man hand" ** doesn't like wide necks.

** best said with an Austrian accent


----------



## Blind Dog

The acoustic daily drivers. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
'78 S Yairi 726 (1 15/16")

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

'06 Gibson AJ, '15 Furch OM 34 SR custom, '84 K Yairi 377, '16 Recording King ROS-A9M 12 fret, up sixties Stella (very playable) 12 fret, 'o5 Larrivee OM-03 custom 'hazelficte', down '78 S Yairi 726 12 fret

Cheers


----------



## Steadfastly

Blind Dog said:


> The acoustic daily drivers.
> 
> 
> '78 S Yairi 726 (1 15/16")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '06 Gibson AJ, '15 Furch OM 34 SR custom, '84 K Yairi 377, '16 Recording King ROS-A9M 12 fret, up sixties Stella (very playable) 12 fret, 'o5 Larrivee OM-03 custom 'hazelficte', down '78 S Yairi 726 12 fret
> 
> Cheers


You have some great acoustics there. BTW, when will your house be empty and what is your address?


----------



## Wardo

Blind Dog said:


> The acoustic daily drivers.
> 
> 
> '78 S Yairi 726 (1 15/16")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '06 Gibson AJ, '15 Furch OM 34 SR custom, '84 K Yairi 377, '16 Recording King ROS-A9M 12 fret, up sixties Stella (very playable) 12 fret, 'o5 Larrivee OM-03 custom 'hazelficte', down '78 S Yairi 726 12 fret
> 
> Cheers


How do you play all those guitars and keep the place so clean.


----------



## jdto

@Blind Dog wow, man! That is a sweet collection. That AJ is a beauty.


----------



## Blind Dog

Steadfastly said:


> You have some great acoustics there. BTW, when will your house be empty and what is your address?


Thanks Steadfastly, a perk of being a recluse is, you're always there to greet burglars.



Wardo said:


> How do you play all those guitars and keep the place so clean.


Photoshop. 



jdto said:


> @Blind Dog wow, man! That is a sweet collection. That AJ is a beauty.


Thanks jdto. I never expected to like it as much as I do, I just wanted to sort of audition/review it -- and let it go for what I paid. _Now_ I see what the fuss is about. Your J's beautiful too. And your Hummingbird. And your Halcyon. And ... 

I'm starting to get curious about 'banner' Gibsons.


----------



## jdto

Blind Dog said:


> Thanks jdto. I never expected to like it as much as I do, I just wanted to sort of audition/review it -- and let it go for what I paid. _Now_ I see what the fuss is about. Your J's beautiful too. And your Hummingbird. And your Halcyon. And ...
> 
> I'm starting to get curious about 'banner' Gibsons.


Thank you. I have a lot of fun with my guitars. 

I'd love to try an old banner Gibson, too. My J-45 True Vintage sounds very good and is built in the same spirit as those old ones, but there would be something extra-cool about playing a guitar from the 40s. In a few GAS attacks, I contemplated selling it, usually when I was not at home playing it. Then I played it and remembered why I have it. I put it up for sale once and fortunately came to my senses before someone bought it. I also almost traded it in on a Hummingbird a while back, but also decided not to and now I have both


----------



## Mooh

Since the photos in my old posts seem to be dead, and there have been a few changes anyway, here is the present lot.
A 27" scale baritone, 6 string, and 12 string from Marc Beneteau. 
Two 6 strings and a bouzouki like thing from Joshua House.
A Kala tenor, Cervantes Crossover, La Patrie classical.
Gold Tone resonator bass, Regal biscuit resonator, Dobro.
Norman folk, S&P folk, Seagull.
Gold Tone Weissenborn copy, Epiphone, Gold Tone banjitar (or guitjo).


----------



## brucew

^^^I'm guessing you're happy with the regal resonators, do you use the metal body for slide and dobro for fingerpicking? Only one's I've ever played are the gretsch. Have a honeydipper which is great for slide, "OK" for fingerpicking, the gretsch wood body had a nice low action for that but was lacking in sound, IMPO, so I went with the honeydipper.
Sort of slowly looking for a lower action resonator, thus the question. (not a lot of resonators here to look at)
Your comment is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Mooh

brucew said:


> ^^^I'm guessing you're happy with the regal resonators, do you use the metal body for slide and dobro for fingerpicking? Only one's I've ever played are the gretsch. Have a honeydipper which is great for slide, "OK" for fingerpicking, the gretsch wood body had a nice low action for that but was lacking in sound, IMPO, so I went with the honeydipper.
> Sort of slowly looking for a lower action resonator, thus the question. (not a lot of resonators here to look at)
> Your comment is appreciated, thanks.


More slide on the Regal steel body, mostly because I keep its action a little higher, and before I had it refretted by Josh House (he did an awesome job), it had awful frets (someone had dressed them too low and uneven). It's still fine for non-slide. The Dobro I have set-up fairly low for flatpicking, it seems to suit it's tone. It's okay for fingerpicking, but I prefer to flatpick on it. It's a little low for the bottleneck, though it doesn't stop me in a pinch. In other words, they're both okay for anything but better for some things over others.

I like the Gretsch, a couple of my students bought them and with a little set-up they sounded pretty darn good. With resonators, it's all about the set-up and quality of the cone. I am considering a Beard cone for the Dobro.


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Not here yet til tomorrow but I have to share some pictures first.
Edit

It's here now and she's beautiful.


----------



## darksider

That's a beauty of a Lowden, WonderfulRemark! I saw that on the AGF - congrats on a nice score! Not too many Lowdens pop up for sale in Canada. I have a killer early 90's O-10 (#2539) I've been thinking of listing in order to upgrade to another model I've been coveting, but I'm having a hard time with the decision


----------



## darksider

Here's mine:


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Wine&Vinyl said:


> Here's mine:


Thanks, he was only an hour from me and I'm available huge maple guy, so it was a no brainer.


----------



## Golden Era




----------



## Steadfastly

Here is my new 12 string.


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is my Alvarez Masterworks MD-60 with an arm rest I added. I was surprised at the tonal difference and added sustain it provides by getting my arm off the top.


----------



## jdto

That looks great, @Steadfastly 

I am thinking about getting an armrest for my Halcyon, mainly for protection. If there is a tonal benefit as well, that will be great. My concern is with the thin finish on this guitar and playing it in short sleeve shirts in the summer, my sweat might wear out the finish. I noticed that during the last heat wave we got here in Toronto because I was playing and my forearm was sweating on the guitar. The grain of the binding feels a little bit raised right where my arm comes across, whereas it's smooth everywhere else.


----------



## Steadfastly

jdto said:


> That looks great, @Steadfastly
> 
> I am thinking about getting an armrest for my Halcyon, mainly for protection. If there is a tonal benefit as well, that will be great. My concern is with the thin finish on this guitar and playing it in short sleeve shirts in the summer, my sweat might wear out the finish. I noticed that during the last heat wave we got here in Toronto because I was playing and my forearm was sweating on the guitar. The grain of the binding feels a little bit raised right where my arm comes across, whereas it's smooth everywhere else.


Yes, you are right. That is another benefit from using the arm rest. In doing some research on them, there were numerous posts from other users that mentioned how sweat from their arms marred the finish on their guitars, so that is a good point you make.


----------



## greco

@Steadfastly and @jdto 

Who are the recommended suppliers of these armrests (preferably a Canadian supplier)?
How are they attached?

Thanks


----------



## knight_yyz

pretty sure its 2 sided tape


----------



## jdto

greco said:


> @Steadfastly and @jdto
> 
> Who are the recommended suppliers of these armrests (preferably a Canadian supplier)?
> How are they attached?
> 
> Thanks


JPStrings website is the originator. I'm not sure who sells them in Canada, but I think they are made in India. I've seen several for sale on EBay originating in India. I'd probably order directly from the John Pearse website if I go for one. As @knight_yyz mentioned, it's double-sided tape that attaches them.


----------



## Steadfastly

I found them on the John Pearse website. http://www.jpstrings.com/armrest.htm

However, I ordered mine from eBay. They come in different colours to match your guitar or preference. Figured Solid Rosewood Guitar Arm Rest for 39-41" Acoustic Guitar Brown | eBay

As others have said, it is just 2 sided tape that attaches just to the rim edge of the top. Naptha will take it off with ease along with any glue residue should you decide to remove it later on.


----------



## greco

Thanks for the information.


----------



## michaelsegui

Some random shots of my 1994 National M1, 2013 Wayne Henderson Century of Progress, and 2017 Jennings "Judge" Wolfe Mike Segui Stage Deluxe. My friend Tom's 1950s Gibson SJ-200 makes an appearance as well.






















View attachment 217298


----------



## michaelsegui




----------



## michaelsegui

View attachment 217320





















View attachment 217328
View attachment 217330


----------



## rollingdam

Beautiful Henderson-must have been a lot of $$$$


----------



## michaelsegui

Wayne doesn’t charge very much when he sells his guitars. $2k-$5k. It’s when they sell on the secondary market that they go for stupid money.

Mine will never be for sale.


----------



## Percy

Mid 80's Kramer Ferrington
It has it's own growl


----------



## Tom Haynes

My Martin D-15 mahogany


----------



## Tiller

Picked this old girl up last Friday night from the son of the original owner. She was not perfect nor a basket case. Spent a day cleaning her up, shimming the neck and giving her a new set of strings. Still needs some cosmetic attention, but she sounds amazing. It's amazing what $100 will buy at a yard sale these days.

1969 Framus Texan 12 string


----------



## R.M.J

Takamine EN-10C
Dropbox - Takamine EN 10C.jpg

It's been through the grind but still hangin...


----------



## silvertonebetty

My seagull and my new $50 robson






























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Don't think I've shown this one yet, a 2018 Joshua House.


----------



## Lincoln

I just got this one, delivered yesterday.








It's a 1958 Harmony Broadway (H954) Arch Top in fairly decent shape. Made the same month I was born , that's what caught my attention while looking at Harmony's. It plays ok, sound is good even with strings that are probably quite old. Neck is surprisingly straight, which is good because there's no truss rod. Missing the pickgaurd, and has a non-original bridge. Neck is quite chunky, but playable.


----------



## Hnsguitarlover

41 inch high level acoustic guitar with armrest

Here is the acoustic guitar I am now using. It is solid top with armrest. Though it is not a brand, I like it very much. The tone is rich and warm with good handcraft.


----------



## Zurdo-USA

1977 Gibson MK-81

​


----------



## rollingdam

Steadfastly said:


> Here is my new 12 string.




Looks a lot like the Japanese Lowdens made by S Yairi


----------



## Steadfastly

rollingdam said:


> Looks a lot like the Japanese Lowdens made by S Yairi


You have a good eye. That is exactly what it is.


----------



## Randy F.

Okay, I finally got photos to load.
I wanted a smaller body guitar for when I go camping and I was going to look for another vintage. Instead, I decided to head down to L&M and have a look around. The guy there was amazingly helpful. After about 90 minutes ( I think), I walked out with this. My first ever NEW thing in many years as I am a freak for all things vintage.
I checked every guitar in this size and in my budget. I kept going back to this beauty. I love the feel, fit and finish of this guitar and I'm happy it's Canadian made.
It fits me like a glove.


----------



## Randy F.

My vintage FG-140. She is a bit dinged up but still sounds beautiful.


----------



## Randy F.

I picked up this lovely today. I'm kind of new to guitar but I'm a fast learner and my lessons are going well, so that's a start. I'm sure there are plenty of people who would think a 12 string is the last guitar I need but I was attracted to it like a crow on a shiny bauble.
This one is made in Japan and came in the original case. The "HOB" on the label and headstock is, from what I was told, the label for a place in Edmonton that was called House of Banjo(s). Now it's called Myhre's.
I've dug a bit and this guitar appears to be a Yamaki, given the model. It's the only maker than comes up in a Google search. This one also seems to match the style of other Yamakis but 12 strings are harder to find from them. Looks like someone upgraded the machine heads with Schallers. The headstock has the clear peeling/chipped by the tuners on the high side and there is one small dent on the body.
It sounds beautiful and it makes me smile. That's all I care about. 
ETA: Just heard back from Myhre's. These were imported between 1975- 1977 and are in fact, Yamaki!


----------



## Randy F.




----------



## Randy F.

I just picked up this Yamaha FG-280 today.


----------



## old and tryin

This is mine.....








Yes it's upside down...lol.


----------



## BEACHBUM

MIJ 1980 Sigma D10 Anniversary.


----------



## Brunman

Here is my wall of Seagulls for all you Fans


----------



## Brunman

1966 Gibson ES125C
My newest addiction


----------



## WonderfulRemark

NGD  
I was on the hunt for a Rosewood OM and ended up settling for this guy..
Hopefully I can get used to the depth of the body...


----------



## StiffFingers

I have sold most of my guitars but this one is my keeper  I don't play much as I used to anymore but I do like bringing it out for short licks once a while. Martin ECHF Navy Blues


----------



## reckless toboggan

WonderfulRemark said:


> NGD
> I was on the hunt for a Rosewood OM and ended up settling for this guy..
> Hopefully I can get used to the depth of the body...


If you can't get used to it, let me know. That is stunning.


----------



## WonderfulRemark

reckless toboggan said:


> If you can't get used to it, let me know. That is stunning.


I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## rwhitbread

My two "daily players". A Larrivee LV-03, and a Breedlove J350CM-12


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bw-Wb0bBUOZ/


----------



## Stephenlouis

Lets see if I can make this work based on Mahogany Martin's post.







[/URL]














[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stephenlouis

Those are bigger than I wanted, I have lots more, but I will have to work out the size LOL


----------



## BEACHBUM

My lifetime keeper - 1980 MIJ Sigma/Martin D10 Anniversar.


















My new lifetime keeper - Guild D140 CE


----------



## Davidian

My LL16-ARE


----------



## BEACHBUM

1980 MIJ Sigma D10 Anniversary









Guild D140CE


----------



## laristotle

Recent acquisition.
'13 PRS SE Angelus Custom


----------



## jdto

Sweet one, Larry!


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Recent acquisition.
> '13 PRS SE Angelus Custom


What an amazing looking acoustic!

Congrats, my friend.

ENJOY!


----------



## marcos

My Gibby !!!


----------



## brucew

Christmas came early. Last couple yrs been searching for a solid mahog. smaller bodied guitar. Played every brand I could get my hands on, from very reasonably priced to way more than I could justify paying. 
Ended up ordering this tanglewood tw47 ase from Britain. Sustain and voice are even better than I was hoping. Very happy with it, and a very pretty guitar to boot. 


http://imgur.com/9tnRtNk


----------



## Steadfastly

Tanglewood guitars are decent guitars and finding a nicer looking one than yours would be difficult. Enjoy!


----------



## MarkM

My acoustic guitars are not up to the same standards as you folk, this is what I have.

I enjoy the hell out of them!


----------



## Steadfastly

MarkM said:


> My acoustic guitars are not up to the same standards as you folk, this is what I have.
> 
> I enjoy the hell out of them!


I don't see one thing wrong with them. I would enjoy them too. Is that a Seagull 12 string? I couldn't see the name on the headstock.


----------



## MarkM

Two Normans and an old Ibanez


----------



## keithb7

S&P Natural Elements. Gretsch Honey Dripper.


----------



## Randy F.

My 2014 J-45. I found this at L&M for a great price.









Beside my Epiphone EJ160-E, which I happen to enjoy very much. I love the slope shoulder guitars.


----------



## ol' 58

My one and only. S&P Songsmith with the pick guard peeled off.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Here are two of my later acquisitions : A la patrie concert cw . Amazing build quality, Im told the solid cedar top is from an 800-year-old tree, but I can't count the rings  Sound is very even and sweet but needs to be played now to start to project. Sat in storage for a couple of years until I bought it. The second one is my new favorite a no.30 Matsuka that I posted a bit about on another thread. If it was any bolder in sound I would need to muffle it!


----------



## Goaliecoach

I’ve had some years off but have made up for it in the last few months!


----------



## Duffman

Taylor 314ce









A 1971 Yamaha FG 180 I bought new in '71...just had set-up and sounds beautiful
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154677844371895&set=pb.539346894.-2207520000..&type=3&theater{/img]

[IMG]https://scontent.fyzd1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/p720x720/41382443_10155359049016895_682385353176252416_o.jpg?_nc_cat=102&_nc_oc=AQlZpFmBuXv2me978rXX1ag7LUB5WozoKtpjRqRrIUCkWqWwbOIpihFf4tJqA1V1FemJJ7Ezf2phktb4qXsOzcVU&_nc_ht=scontent.fyzd1-2.fna&_nc_tp=1002&oh=8c712fb9d1f1a0526cb4fd00e68ce10d&oe=5E9814E2

Taylor 150 e 12 string.


----------



## Johnnyflamenco

my 1999 Takamine flamenco.


----------



## Steadfastly

Goaliecoach said:


> I’ve had some years off but have made up for it in the last few months!
> View attachment 288648


You have a nice mix there. The Taylor, as usual, is the nicest looking. I see you have a Martin in the middle. What is the second from the left?


----------



## darksider

I posted this in the "which guitar did you play today?" thread but I don't think I've shared it here yet. My Beneteau SJ in Sitka/Padouk:


----------



## Goaliecoach

Steadfastly said:


> You have a nice mix there. The Taylor, as usual, is the nicest looking. I see you have a Martin in the middle. What is the second from the left?


Martin D16m 1987. Great guitar.


----------



## Merlin

Pulled out my BC Rico RW-2a for a bit of maintenance and some new strings today. The under saddle pickup needed to be taped back into place.

It’s sounding bright and crisp again!


----------



## Merlin

Gotta say, this thing really rings!


----------



## Johnnyflamenco

my 1983 Hermanos Conde medio luna..
truly perfection in resonance, flamenco tone and playability.


----------



## sillyak

My S&P Showcase. I'm sure I've posted it before, but it's nice


----------



## audiorep2

Newly aquired road warrior . 1957 Gibson J160E .


----------



## Scottone

audiorep2 said:


> Newly aquired road warrior . 1957 Gibson J160E .
> View attachment 310330
> View attachment 310332


Congrats, glad you were able to find one.


----------



## sillyak

That one has seen a stage or two!


----------



## Dave B4

NGD, NAGD - check out my new Larrivée D-03!



http://imgur.com/ePP7Od1


----------



## Davestp1

Sept 2017 Taylor 910, Feb 2020 Taylor 912, Oct 2015 Taylor 914, 2016 Martin D41


----------



## Stephenlouis

Here is the Morris M-25 , That I felt was made by matsuoka, but It is likely not as it would say inspected by him if it was built by him Im pretty sure... ( I bought this in a Japan auction and had it shipped here) The sound is quite deep compared to my other classical guitars, even my son noticed when I was quickly switching between 3 guitars. The top is very thin, and the guitar is very cleanly made, no rough finish inside this one. I am very happy with it, and the price it ultimately cost me to get it here  For a middle-end guitar it's pretty great!


----------



## High/Deaf

Stephenlouis said:


> Here is the Morris M-25 , That I felt was made by matsuoka, but It is likely not as it would say inspected by him if it was built by him Im pretty sure... ( I bought this in a Japan auction and had it shipped here) The sound is quite deep compared to my other classical guitars, even my son noticed when I was quickly switching between 3 guitars. The top is very thin, and the guitar is very cleanly made, no rough finish inside this one. I am very happy with it, and the price it ultimately cost me to get it here  For a middle-end guitar it's pretty great!
> View attachment 315822
> View attachment 315824


Congrats. Very nice looking classical. That's the same factory that makes all the higher-end Gretsches.


----------



## Stephenlouis

High/Deaf said:


> Congrats. Very nice looking classical. That's the same factory that makes all the higher-end Gretsches.


 Thanks, that's great information! I found this today trying to research the serial number, I guess when it was made, this was the highest model.


----------



## Stephenlouis

I got my seagull 12 string and I am loving the sound and surprised how easy it is to play. A great value.


----------



## Deezel13

My son just picked up this Epiphone DR-100 Special Edition in Wine Red w/Gold Hardware today.
I kinda pushed him towards this as opposed to the Denver Redburst he was looking at.


----------



## doblander

A week ago I bought a Vantage VST-25SCE from Varage for $80.00 cheap. Because its acoustic electric, it's only 3 inches in depth, and it is truly mint. BUT. The onboard EQ500 equalizer, the electronics, was not working. The guitar and case stank, STANK of cigarettes and the whole instrument was layered with tabacy residue. The string action was despicable. High! All these points make this the ideal project guitar. A nearby garage based luthier installed a used B-Band A1.2 end pin jack preamp and new strings for $50.00. I used my oxy-acetylene tip cleaner "nut files" to saw deeply into the original saddle to lower each of the 6 strings. That saddle was just to high. Filing it off at bottom is a good alternative but what the heck diff does it make! None because my way worked very well. The string action is so da_ _ perfect, just as low as strings on my electrics. Fast neck. I wiped off all the tobacky mud with naphtha, cleaned oiled the fret board, Dunlop guitar polished the body and BINGO! The Vantage is operating at a level far beyond it's original value. Whatever that was I don't know. The original EQ500 is just there to fill the hole. I think it takes a terrific Korean carpenter to build an acoustic like this one with bracing that prevents shifting at the bridge after however many years this guitar has been around. I expect that this was a cheapo instrument right from factory. The 1st 4 numbers in S/N are 9305. I don't know how to interpret that as to the year of mfg. No matter, I am so delighted with this guitar that I had to tell you the story!


----------



## chuckv97

A 2018 Simon & Patrick Songsmith and a 1972 Yamaha GC-20D.


----------



## Bigsby1967

Here’s a couple of mine. ‘50 and ‘53 Southern Jumbo. The ‘50 on the left was rode hard and refinished and repaired some time in the ‘70s. The peg head face plate is 70s and it came with the same period GIbson tuners when I got it.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## King Loudness

SGJones said:


> The little guys. 1944 00-18, 1949 LG-1, and 1934 KG-11.


I own this LG-1 now, it's a sweet ax. Going to take it to Folklore for a neck set and maybe a cross bracing in the new year.

W.


----------



## Midnight Rider

audiorep2 said:


> Newly aquired road warrior . 1957 Gibson J160E .
> View attachment 310330


 Now that's some authentically earned tattooing. If that guitar could speak,... oh, the stories it could tell. I'd take that over a shiny new one,... SRV new what he had when he first came across his Strat too.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Dreadnought-style body, 1978 handcrafted Yamaha L20A







. Solid spruce top, three piece solid Indian rosewood back with a solid centre wedge of Jacaranda, solid Indian rosewood sides, sound hole with three ring herringbone rosette, cream body binding with herringbone purfling, back herringbone purfling, African mahogany neck, 14/20-fret bound ebony fingerboard with pearl oval inlays, bound headstock with mahogany overlay and logo, three per side gold tuners, ebony bridge, in Natural gloss finish. The neck has a medium soft V profile.


----------



## Ronniedblues

1998 Collings OM42


----------



## Midnight Rider

Ronniedblues said:


> 1998 Collings OM42
> View attachment 348086


That is one stunning guitar. Where are they made and what would the price be?


----------



## Ronniedblues

Midnight Rider said:


> That is one stunning guitar. Where are they made and what would the price be?


Morning. Collings are made in Texas, Bill Collings was the founder of the company who sadly passed last year believe. I’m not sure the OM 42 is currently offered in their line, though I know they offer OM’s, just not the ornate 42. I bought mine used from Capsule Music for 6K, I believe to order new was approaching 10K.


----------



## Davestp1

Taylor 910 Taylor 912 Taylor 914 Martin D-41


----------



## jdto

Davestp1 said:


> View attachment 357126


Wow, what a collection of beauties! Someone likes abalone


----------



## LastBirds

My Halcyon sitka/walnut dreadnought, my fav


----------



## Midnight Rider

Davestp1 said:


> View attachment 357126
> 
> 
> Taylor 910 Taylor 912 Taylor 914 Martin D-41


Show off.
Joking aside, this is the most impressive Taylor collection I have ever seen one person own,... then just for fun you throw in a Martin D-41, lol.

At first glance I had a difficult time deciding which was more impressive,... the guitar or vinyl collection,... tough call but those guitars are just too irresistible. Besides, one could record some top notch vinyl tracks with that arsenal.

Gots to get me one of those beauties before they close that casket lid on me.


----------



## jdto

LastBirds said:


> View attachment 368181
> 
> My Halcyon sitka/walnut dreadnought, my fav


Ed sure does make a nice guitar. I just recently (and reluctantly) let my NL-00 move on to a new home. I still have my Grand Auditorium, though, which is lutz/walnut and a fantastic guitar.


----------



## LastBirds

jdto said:


> Ed sure does make a nice guitar. I just recently (and reluctantly) let my NL-00 move on to a new home. I still have my Grand Auditorium, though, which is lutz/walnut and a fantastic guitar.
> 
> View attachment 368195


Nice Grand Auditorium! Yes Ed makes beautiful guitars. I also have a Halcyon Advanced Jumbo I’m thinking of parting with to fund the build/purchase of something a bit smaller, like an NL-OO. I’m sorry you had to sell yours…and I missed it 😁


----------



## jdto

LastBirds said:


> Nice Grand Auditorium! Yes Ed makes beautiful guitars. I also have a Halcyon Advanced Jumbo I’m thinking of parting with to fund the build/purchase of something a bit smaller, like an NL-OO. I’m sorry you had to sell yours…and I missed it 😁


Oh, I’d love to see pics of the AJ. This GA was gonna be an AJ, but for many different reasons it ended up changing during the time between ordering and building. The NL-00 is a fantastic guitar and I only moved it on because I have some issues in my left hand that seem to feel better with a deeper neck. For the GA, I asked Ed to do a deeper profile (with an up charge) and it’s better for me.


----------



## LastBirds

Here it is! It really is gorgeous inside and out, plays and sounds like a dream. It just doesn’t make sense for me to have two very large Halcyon guitars. The duo I’m in requires me to play a lot of notey stuff while capo’d a lot as well, a smaller guitar will get the sounds I need. It has a thin neck which feels really nice, although like you I prefer a deeper neck.


----------



## jdto

Gorgeous AJ!


----------



## mitchy_116

LastBirds said:


> View attachment 368244
> View attachment 368245
> View attachment 368246
> View attachment 368247
> 
> Here it is! It really is gorgeous inside and out, plays and sounds like a dream. It just doesn’t make sense for me to have two very large Halcyon guitars. The duo I’m in requires me to play a lot of notey stuff while capo’d a lot as well, a smaller guitar will get the sounds I need. It has a thin neck which feels really nice, although like you I prefer a deeper neck.


This is beautiful! I love the wood on the back of the guitar.


----------



## mitchy_116

Midnight Rider said:


> Dreadnought-style body, 1978 handcrafted Yamaha L20A
> View attachment 347232
> . Solid spruce top, three piece solid Indian rosewood back with a solid centre wedge of Jacaranda, solid Indian rosewood sides, sound hole with three ring herringbone rosette, cream body binding with herringbone purfling, back herringbone purfling, African mahogany neck, 14/20-fret bound ebony fingerboard with pearl oval inlays, bound headstock with mahogany overlay and logo, three per side gold tuners, ebony bridge, in Natural gloss finish. The neck has a medium soft V profile.


I’ve had a cheap Yamaha acoustic since I began playing guitar in 2009. Not the prettiest thing anymore, but it still gets the job done. Yamaha make fantastic instruments. I’ve also had experience with their saxophones, and they always performed at a top-notch level.


----------



## LastBirds

mitchy_116 said:


> This is beautiful! I love the wood on the back of the guitar.


Thanks, it really grabbed me right away!


----------



## MarkM

LastBirds said:


> View attachment 368244
> View attachment 368245
> View attachment 368246
> View attachment 368247
> 
> Here it is! It really is gorgeous inside and out, plays and sounds like a dream. It just doesn’t make sense for me to have two very large Halcyon guitars. The duo I’m in requires me to play a lot of notey stuff while capo’d a lot as well, a smaller guitar will get the sounds I need. It has a thin neck which feels really nice, although like you I prefer a deeper neck.


I can understand how you can afford two of those beauties, you appear to be living at grandmas!


----------



## LastBirds

MarkM said:


> I can understand how you can afford two of those beauties, you appear to be living at grandmas!


Haha, grandmas!! Don’t let my wife hear you say that, she’ll smack you! We watch a lot of the Antiques Roadshow 😁


----------



## MarkM

@LastBirds 
Doh, everything looks like my gramma's ,she has nailed the antique show look!

No insults intended, she even had that exact chair, china cabinet and crocheted afghans. It was a happy place to be and smelled liked baked goods and coffee!


----------



## LastBirds

MarkM said:


> @LastBirds
> Doh, everything looks like my gramma's ,she has nailed the antique show look!
> 
> No insults intended, she even had that exact chair, china cabinet and crocheted afghans. It was a happy place to be and smelled liked baked goods and coffee!


No offence taken! The chair and oak table behind it came from auctions at very old farms, we bought the lamp because “that’s the ugliest lamp in the history of the world”, and the cabinet in fact belonged to my wife’s grandmother. So you’re pretty accurate really.


----------



## MarkM

It's to bad I was distracted, it happens often, that guitar is truly beautiful. I understand they sound pretty good too, record something for us if that is something you can do?


----------



## LastBirds

MarkM said:


> It's to bad I was distracted, it happens often, that guitar is truly beautiful. I understand they sound pretty good too, record something for us if that is something you can do?


If I get a chance to record solo acoustic this weekend I will. Until then here’s a recent song we released, I hope the link will work. Used my Halcyon dreadnought, it’s on the left in the mix.









Wedding Day by Last Birds


Listen to Wedding Day by Last Birds on Apple Music. 2021. Duration: 3:54




music.apple.com


----------



## MTs393

Collings OM1A JL and Martin OM-28 Marquis


----------



## MTs393




----------



## Stephenlouis

well, I picked up another Ryoji Matsuoka!, this one is a 1974 no.25 with 2 ebony strips in the neck, cedar top. Sounds amazing, and different than my no.30.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk

2010 Martin DX1


----------



## PeterLeyenaar

My new guitar Martin 000 15M , plain Jane, but what a sound


----------



## 37052

Here’s my Morgan and Boucher. Both OM size, but play so different!!


----------



## PeterLeyenaar

My newest, Taylor GS Mini Mahogany, bought used, looks new:


----------



## MBee

This is my new Webber OM cedar/walnut purchased last month.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My ancient takamine


----------



## fernieite

My only acoustic is this 1958 block logo Harmony Sovereign H1203. Spruce top and mahogany back and sides. Brazilian rosewood fretboard and bridge. (This period of H1203 never had a pickguard, so I added a beautiful Taylor Mullins celluloid guard )

Similar shape and size to a Martin OM or 000, I think. This is ladder braced though.

Sounds great! I used to have a 60s H1260 for many years, but I prefer the shape of the slightly smaller H1203. It sits on the lap better.


----------



## Ronniedblues

Here’s a pic of my favs, a D35 & D28!


----------



## butterscotchmusic

Here's mine


----------



## Ronniedblues

butterscotchmusic said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 402168


That’s nice man, D28?


----------



## butterscotchmusic

Ronniedblues said:


> That’s nice man, D28?


Thanks so much. Yeah, D28 Authentic 1937 Aged


----------



## brentso1981

Mahogany Martin said:


> Hi dudley. I had the same problem. You need some space outside of this forum to store your pictures and link them from here. Your internet provider may already be providing you with server space. I went with Photobucket.com. It was recommended here. It was easy to sign up and you can store images and video clips.
> 
> Photobucket
> 
> Edit: here's my Fender DG5. It's a cheapie but I like it.
> 
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j228/ofender/DG5.jpg


Great help! Thanks! I have a feeling using a desktop would be easier than my phone haha


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Martin 10e .very nice guitar for the price, Fantastic sounding , plays like a much more expensive guitar ,Loud enough in a Bluegrass ensemble and quiet enough to finger strum , Very pleasant sounding guitar.It's 100% a Martin


----------



## Stephenlouis

This a very rare Ryoji matsuoka AB30 there are 3 of them known , 2 were owned and sold by a guy in Australia, Victoria. And mine in Canada, Victoria all I know I learned from the dealer in Australia. He calls it the AB baroque, and says they are very rare.


----------



## Mark Brown

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 407823
> 
> View attachment 407824
> 
> View attachment 407822
> This a very rare Ryoji matsuoka AB30 there are 3 of them known , 2 were owned and sold by a guy in Australia, Victoria. And mine in Canada, Victoria all I know I learned from the dealer in Australia. He calls it the AB baroque, and says they are very rare.


I know something about it you left out, it is beautiful!


----------



## YaReMi

I have two:
1990 Martin D-16 Special, #11 of 20 made for Sam Ash, signed by CFM IV.
Yamaha S-70 'Dynamic Guitar' (Nippon Gakki).
The Yamaha has a narrow nut and it's designed for both, nylon or steel strings (I don't think it's possible, but ..) and I have nylon strings on it. Having rather thick fingers I find it difficult to play. A 'normal' classical gtr string spacing would be my preference.
Anyone for a trade?


----------



## gl.comoatsoda

1951 Gibson LG-2.


----------



## delveskevin

From left to right in my converted china cabinet/guitar display case,
#1 Recording King RD-328 #2 Martin HD35 #3 Yamaha LL16 #4 Vega V244 that was my first guitar


----------



## delveskevin

delveskevin said:


> From left to right in my converted china cabinet/guitar display case,
> #1 Recording King RD-328 #2 Martin HD35 #3 Yamaha LL16 #4 Vega V244 that was my first guitar
> View attachment 424289


It has a digital hygrometer with a mini dehumidifier and LED light system


----------



## Dru Edwards

That's a fantastic conversion of a china cabinet. The drawers are a great place to store your strings/capos/picks/accessories, etc. 



delveskevin said:


> From left to right in my converted china cabinet/guitar display case,
> #1 Recording King RD-328 #2 Martin HD35 #3 Yamaha LL16 #4 Vega V244 that was my first guitar
> View attachment 424289


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

not me but so farout......


----------



## danreid2727

my Aria Maestro Classical....MIJ.


----------



## paraedolia

This is my mid-90s Henner Hagenlocher, built for me with an extra high-C fret (I was playing a lot of Augustin Barrios at the time) by the luthier in Grenada back when I was playing classical way more seriously than now. Beautiful guitar. Ebony fingerboard, German spruce top, rosewood back & sides. I really should play it more.


----------



## zztomato

paraedolia said:


> This is my mid-90s Henner Hagenlocher, built for me with an extra high-C fret (I was playing a lot of Augustin Barrios at the time) by the luthier in Grenada back when I was playing classical way more seriously than now. Beautiful guitar. Ebony fingerboard, German spruce top, rosewood back & sides. I really should play it more.
> 
> View attachment 436306


Beautiful! It's photographs like this that remind me of the joy of playing a quality nylon string. And sadly reminds me that I don't have one. 😆.


----------



## danreid2727

Steve's Music | Yamaha - FG820 Autumn Burst


Steve's Music Store : - Guitars and Basses Guitar Accessories Drums Violins, Banjos Software Keyboards & Controllers Recording P.A. / Live Sound Gifts & Wearables DJ Cables Brass & Woodwinds Liquidation - Clearance Books and DVDs Amplifiers Guitar Effects Strings Microphones Harmonicas Stands...




www.stevesmusic.com


----------



## MBee

danreid2727 said:


>


Fantastic rendition of that song! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

a good song writing partner.


----------



## Robbarrie

davetcan said:


> It's not much but I just picked this up from TGP, should be here in a week or so. I know nothing about them other than what I've read but I hardly ever play acoustic so don't mind taking a chance. Reviews seem pretty positive.


I know why the reviews are pretty good. Why do you say it's not much. I have one of these Parkwood's yes it's made in China, however it doesn't feel like cheap crap, the build quality is impressive actually. It does play very good and sounds quite rich. Your getting excellent value, I would grab another one of these if given the chance. I have the PW 560


----------



## Robbarrie

Goaliecoach said:


> I’ve had some years off but have made up for it in the last few months!
> View attachment 288648


Nice collection for sure, next time straighten (level) out the picture on the wall, your triggering my OCD 😉


----------



## bw66

Robbarrie said:


> ... your triggering my OCD 😉


You're triggering my OCD.


----------



## Robbarrie

bw66 said:


> You're triggering my OCD.


Sorry man, I was beaten as a child. "Take your meds"


----------



## Simon

2017 Collings OM2H Traditional, 2006 Martin Ditson 111, 2009 National Delphi VS.

Thanks for looking


----------



## diyfabtone




----------



## ABCarlson

My main acoustic is a Martin d-28 Authentic 1937 (pre-VTS).










Then my latest acquisition is a Sigma SDR-45VS. Adirondack over EIR, 12 fret, slothead with full 45 style pearl inlay.


----------



## Ronniedblues

ABCarlson said:


> My main acoustic is a Martin d-28 Authentic 1937 (pre-VTS).
> 
> View attachment 447435
> 
> 
> Then my latest acquisition is a Sigma SDR-45VS. Adirondack over EIR, 12 fret, slothead with full 45 style pearl inlay.
> 
> View attachment 447436


Nice!


----------



## gibson335




----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot

Jeff Flowerday said:


> *Lets see some pictures!*
> 
> Also check out the Acoustic Social Group: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=14
> 
> *My Taylor 914c:*


----------

